# الإعلان عن مسابقة أفكار معمارية لواجهة مشروع



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (14 أبريل 2010)

الإعلان عن مسابقة أفكار معمارية لواجهة مشروع​ 

السادة المهندسين والمهندسات أعضاء ملتقى المهندسين العرب

بالتنسيق مع إدارة ملتقى المهندسين العرب يعلن مكتب بلال الاستشاري( تخطيط/ عمارة) عن تنظيم مسابقة أفكار وحلول معمارية لواجهات مشروع مبني النادي الرياضي الصحي الاجتماعي بمشروع الحياة.

1- الهدف من المسابقة/
الوصول إلي أفكار جديدة تناسب المشروع .. تحترم الفكر المعماري وتبتعد عن فكر السوق تماما .. مع تقديم الحل في الصورة المشوقة والمبهرة للعميل .. فالغرض الوصول الي واجهات معمارية تظهر إبداع معماري من خلال فكر عالي ومثقف .. لكن في الصورة السهلة التي لا يرفضها السوق ..وتحقق للعميل الإبهار الذي يرغب به لتسويق سلعته ..
لا حدود ولا قيود علي الفكر .. وللمتسابق تحديد اسلوب وطرق معالجة الواجهات حتي وان كان في ذلك مخالفة للطراز المعماري للمنطقة المحيطة وسيتم اعاده بلورة واجهات العمارات السكنية في ضوء نتيجة المسابقة ان احتاج الامر.

2- وصف المشروع/
المشروع يقع في قلب منطقة سكنية من مشروع الحياه ويحيط به عدد 12 عمارة سكنية ومركز تجاري صغير ومسجد طبقا للمخطط الموجود بالمرفقات . .. مشروع النادي برغم صغر مساحته الا ان الهدف منه هو تقديم الخدمات الرياضية والصحية والاجتماعية للعمارات المحيطة به .. ويضم منطقة صالونات وتراسات مفتوحة و كافيتريات ومطعمين متخصصين وصالة متعددة الأغراض للحفلات والمناسبات وتستعمل كصالة مغلقة للألعاب دون مدرجات باقي الأوقات .. وحدائق مفتوحة .. وذلك تغطية للأنشطة الاجتماعية
ايضا يوفر النادي الصحي الخد مات الصحية للمنطقة المحيطة وقد تم توفير صالات للياقة البدنية للرجال وصالة ايروبكس وspa علي مستوي عالي يضم المعالجة بالمياه ( جاكوزي) وغرف السونا والبخار والتدليك ( المساج ) إضافة إلي عيادة صحية لتحليل وتقييم الجسم وتحديد البرامج المناسبة له وغرف القياسات والاوزان .. وتستغل حمام السباحة الرئيسي للقيام بالعلاجات المائية في اوقات معينة للرجال.

راعى التصميم فصل السيدات عن الرجال فصلا يسمح لكل منهما بممارسة نشاطه دون أن تخترق خصوصيته ..فتم وضع صالات اللياقة للرجال بدور البدروم وتم فصل السيدات بالدور الاول وعمل صالات لياقة للسيدات والاطفال به والحق بها غرف للتدليك والسونا والبخار مع عمل حمام سباحة مغطي بالدور الثاني للاستعمال العام للسيدات ويستغله النادي الصحي في اوقات محددة .
ايضا يضم المشروع صالة مغلقة متعدده الاغراض تضم ملعب متعدد الاستخدامات ( يد – كرة طائرة – كرة سلة – كرة ريشة – العاب القوي والرياضات القتالية ) ويضم ايضا ملعبا للاسكواش .
يحتوي المشروع ايضا ملعبا مكشوفا للسلة و ملعب للتنس بالدور الأرضي تحتل سقف الصالة المغطاة.

للتفاصيل فيما يخص المساقط والانشطة يرجي الرجوع الي العرض التقديمي power point presentation المرفق .

3- الفلسفة المعمارية/ 
دون قيد علي الفكر المعماري للمتسابق كان تصميم الكتلة الرئيسية للمشروع يهدف الي انتاج مبني شفاف بشكل عام (ليس المقصود الشفافية الفيزيائية ) لكن كتلة معمارية تحس بها وتستمتع بها الا انه في لحظة ما تحس بانها غير موجودة لانك تحس وتري وتتفاعل مع كل العناصر المحيطة بك خارج الكتلة وكانها غير موجودة .. وتنتقل من الفراغ المغلق الي الخارج المكشوف في دورة محسوبة ثم تعود مرة اخري الي فراغ اخر دون الاحساس بانك محاط بجماد الحوائط من كل جهه .. فتم عمل كتلة اسطوانية مختلفة الاقطار مع التنويع بين المغلق والمفتوح بالادوار وترك فراغات بينية بين العناصر وبعضاها مع التركيز علي الارتباط برؤية السماء من اغلب الفراغات ..وعمل الممرات المكشوفة ( التراسات ) للربط بين العانصر ةبعضها فالفكرة انه حيث تحس انك بحاجة الي رؤية عنصر محدد خارج الكتلة تجد منفذك اليه بصريا بما ينقل لك احساس الشفافية والتواصل بين الفارغ الداخلي والخارجي دون حدود ملموسة .. لذلك كان اختيار الشكل الاسطواني الاملس دون حدود واضحة ولا زوايا مقرؤة واللون الابيض كان افضل الخيارات للمساهمة في اكمال الاحساس بالشفافية .
ويمكن للمتسابق التعديل في حدود ضيقة في المساقط الافقية للمساعده في اظهار الكتل او اضافة تشكيل بالواجهات ويجب ان يكون التعديل مدروس معماريا ومتناسب مع المساقط الافقية والاسلوب الانشائي .

4- باقي الموضوع متروك للمساقط الافقية المرفقة ولاسئلتكم واستفساراتكم التي سنرد عليها في جلسة الرد علي الاستفسارات يوم 10/4/2010 .

5- نعيد التذكير الي ان الهدف من المسابقة ليس هو الوصول الي الواجهات بقدر ما هو عصف ذهني بعد التنقية لافكار معمارية جديدة ومبتكرة لا ترتكز علي تقليد .. وتكمل الفكر الذي قامت عليه فلسفة حل المساقط المعمارية ( وربما تتعارض معه مؤكدة له وداعمة) . الا اننا لا يجب ان نهمل قرار العميل الذي قد لا يعتمد علي معايير فكرية مماثلة ويمثل الابهار والابتكار عاملا مهما له ..ودورنا كمعمارين تقديم أفكارنا الناضجة علي طبق الفضة الذي يرغب فيه العميل ويقدره..

اسلوب التقديم والاخراج غير محدد ومتروك للمتسابق ان يقدم بالشكل الذي يرغب فيه وبالاسلوب الذي يرغب فيه ..بما يوضح فكرته ويدعمها الا اننا نعود للتركيز علي ان الاساس هو الفكر وهو الذي يجب ان يأخذ الجانب الاعظم من الوقت والجهد مع عمل حساب ان الفكر لا ينتقل تخاطريا ولابد من اسلوب لتوصيله واظهاره تحتاج الي نفس القدر من المهارة .


ملاحظة/ سيتولى الرد على جميع الاستفسارات المهندس خالد صلاح.

المرفقات/


----------



## خالد صلاح (14 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .. جميع اعضاء ملتقي المهندسين العرب من شمال الوطن الحبيب الي جنوبه ومن شرقه الي غربه .. ثقتنا الكبيرة بكم وبعلمكم وموهبتكم دعتنا ان نكون معكم في هذه المسابقة .. وبالعرض الذي قام به الاخ الكريم جمال اللافي ..وانا هنا اتوجه له بعميق الشكر للمجهود المبذول منه ومن السيد الفاضل د فيصل الشريف والذي ورغم وجوده خارج البلاد يتابع الموضوع معنا .. وكرم السيد الدكتور احمد حسني رضوان وتضحينه بوقته وجهده .. اقول ان بهذا العرض تتضح جوانب المسابقة وابعادها ..
سنقوم باذن الله بتخصيص يوم ( الجمعه 24/4/2010) بالرد علي جميع الاستفسارات الخاصة بكم والمعلومات الاضافية المطلوبة وفي تمام الساعه العاشرة مساءا يمكن توجيه اسئلتكم مباشرة علي الماسنجر ( رجاء اضافة [email protected] علي الماسنجر لديكم ) .. 
ستعود ادارة ملتقي المهندسين العرب باذن الله اليكم خلال ايام بموعد التسليم النهائي وتشكيل لجنة التحكيم واسلوب تقديم الاعمال والجوائز .. 
بالنسبة للاستفسارات سنضع لها موعد نهائي هو 24/4/2010 حتي لا يؤثر ذلك علي المتسابثين الذين لا يدخلون يوميا علي الموقع .. وسيتم الرد عليها تباعا حسب الوقت المتاح .. الا ان جميع الاستفسارات سيتم الرد عليها وسنقوم باذن الله بعمل موضوع جديد بجميع الاستقسارات والردعليها ان شاء الله بتاريخ 26/4/2010 .


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (14 أبريل 2010)

شكرا للمهندس جمال ، والمهندس خالد صلاح، واتمني من الجميع المشاركة الفعالة، وسنوافيكم تباعا بكل ما يستجد من تفاصيل


----------



## LOGIC (15 أبريل 2010)

لم يتم ذكر اي جائزة في هذه المسابقة (خاصة انه لا يصلح إعطاء أي شهادة تقدير أو جائزة تشجيعي للمتسابقين حيث انه مكتب هندسي خاص وليس مؤسسة حكومية يتم الإعتراف بها في اي مكان علي وجه الأرض!!! ), أم هذه مسابقة خيرية لبناء مشروع لخدمة صفوة رجال المجتمع المساكين،
أم ان الجائزة هي مبلغ ضئيل بالنسبة لحجم المسابقة وبالتالي لن يتم ذكره و المراكز الفائزة هي مركز واحد فقط والسلام عليكم 
نرجو التوضيح والإفادة والشفافية كالتي في المشروع حتي ان كانت الجائزة ضئيلة حتي لا يستغل تعب ووقت و جهد المهندسين الشباب المحتاجين الي مثل هذه المسابقات
لإثبات أنفسهم 

تقبلوا فائق التحية وشكرا
والسلام عليكم رحمة الله


----------



## خالد صلاح (15 أبريل 2010)

الزميل logic .. اذا كنت تظن ان المسابقة لاستغلال تعب ووقت وجهد المهندسين .. او انهامسابقة خيرية لبناء مشروع لصفوة رجال الاعمال كما ذكرتم في مشاركتكم .. او تري ان شهادة التقدير من مكتب خاص امر لا يستحق .. فسأقدم لك نصيحة جيدة .. لا تشترك ..
باقي الاخوة الزملاء اعضاء المنتدي 
ارجو التوضيح ان المسابقة مطروحة من خلال ادارة الملتقي وليس المكتب الخاص .. وان الجوائز مقدمة من ادارة الملتقي .. كل الفكرة انه ستضاف الي الجوائز فرصة ان يتم تنقيذ عملك ان كان مناسبا .. ليس الموضوع تحديد من هو الافضل ومن فاز فقط ولكن فرصة ان تري عملك منفذا وايضا تأجر عليه وليس بدون مقابل .. اضافة الي الجوائز الخاصة بالملتقي ..وكنت اظن ذلك يرفع من قيمة المسابقة ولا يدنيها ..
الموضوع ابعد ما يكون عن الاستغلال .. وليس المكتب الذي اسند اليه مشروع بحجم المشروع الام تخطيطا وتصميما وادارة بحاجة الي استغلال احد ولا اعتقد ان مكتبا بهذا الحجم يحتاج الي خبرات لا يمكنه الحصول عليها ..
الموضع اننا تناقشنا مع اخواننا الزميل جمال اللافي والدكتور فيصل ..ووجدنا انها فرصة جيدة لعمل من الواقع وليس افلام الخيال العلمي التي تطرح في المسابقات والتحكيم سيكون حول ما هو جيد وممكن تنفيذه وليس ما هو جيد فقط ..
المسابقة طرحت بالمكتب بالفعل يوم 5/4/2010 الماضي وسيتم تحكيمها 10/5/2010 القادم ونحاول بكل جهد تأجيل الموعد ليتم عرض مشاركات اعضاء الملتقي ضمنها وتتاح لهم الفرصة ..وقد يمكن هذا او لا يمكن .. وفي كل الاحوال فهي فرصة جيدة للاختبار واثبات الذات وطرح الافكار .. وفرصة اخري للمناقشة والاختيار .. ليس الا 

اثقلنا كقيرا علي الاخوة الزملاء د فيصل وجمال اللافي و د احمد حسني وقدموا كل ما يمكن من وقت وجهد للاعداد الا ان وجود الدكتور فيصل في رحلة خارج الوطن ولعده دول وبالرغم من ان المجهود المبذول من الاخ جمال مشكرو واكثر من مشكور الا اننا اخطأنا بالنقص في بعض البيانات لم تطرح مع الموضوع ونرجو ان يقوم الاخ جما ل او د احمد حسني باستكمال هذه البيانات سريعا ان شاء الله ..


----------



## خالد صلاح (15 أبريل 2010)

الزميل logic اود التعليق علي جملة وردت في مشاركتك 
""" (خاصة انه لا يصلح إعطاء أي شهادة تقدير أو جائزة تشجيعي للمتسابقين حيث انه مكتب هندسي خاص وليس مؤسسة حكومية يتم الإعتراف بها في اي مكان علي وجه الأرض!!! )"""""

اوضح لكم ان هناك العديد من المؤسسات الحكومية غير معترف بها في كل مكان علي وجه الارض كما ذكرتم .. وهناك جامعات عربية غير معترف بها علي وجه الارض .. وشهادة تقدير من هذا المكتب قد تكون في بعض الدول اهم بكثير من هذه المؤسسات ..
عموما كما ذكرنا ..المسابقة مسابقة الملتقي وليس اي جهة اخري .


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (15 أبريل 2010)

اعلم ان بعضا منا لا يحفزه للعمل الا في وجود مقابل ...لكن ....هل تدري ان المقابل في اي عمل تعمله لن يضيع ؟؟؟؟
...الم تسمع قول الله تعالي ...
وقل اعملوا ....فسيري الله عملكم ورسوله والمؤمنون ...
....
فكرة المسابقة جيده ...وتستحق التقدير وتستنفر منا جميعا هممنا وطاقاتنا وابداعنا للوصول الي عمل يجذب الانتباه ..

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم الله عنا كل خير


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (16 أبريل 2010)

الأخوة الأفاضل/ أعضاء ملتقى المهندسين العرب

بداية نرحب بكل المشاركات والاستفسارات، ونؤكد على أن مكتب بلال الاستشاري قد ترك البث في القيمة المالية للمسابقة لتقدير إدارة الملتقى، والتي رأت أن يترك هذا الأمر لإدارة المكتب تقديرها وفق إمكاناتهم المالية.

ما يهم إدارة ملتقى المهندسين العرب هو إتاحة الفرصة لأعضاء الملتقى لخوض غمار المسابقات المعمارية، بغض النظر عن حجم هذه المسابقات وطبيعتها. وهي فرصة كبيرة تؤهل المشاركين للتقدم للمسابقات العالمية بثقة وكفاءة ودراية تامة بمعطيات ومتطلبات هذه المسابقات.

هذه المسابقة والتي قبلها وما يأتي بعدها تتنوع فيها الحوافز المادية والمعنوية، ولكن تبقى التجربة في حد ذاتها أكبر حافز للمشاركين. والمستقبل كفيل بتوضيح ذلك.

على كل حال نأمل من المهندس خالد صلاح البث في موضوع المكافات وتوضيح كل ما ألتبس فهمه على الأخوة أعضاء الملتقى، حتى تسير المسابقة وفق الرؤية التي انطلقت منها، وكسبا للوقت.


----------



## خالد صلاح (16 أبريل 2010)

الزميل الفاضل جمال اللافي .. موضوع الجوائز تم البت فيه بالفعل وتم الاتفاق مع السيد الدكتور فيصل علي ذلك وحدد بنفسه عدد الجوائز وقيمة كل جائزة وجزء هام منها بالفعل مقدم من ادارة الملتقي .. واعتذر ان لم تصلك مني هذه المعلومة ولكن كنت اعتقد ان الدكتور فيصل نسق معك هذا الامر .. وهو متروك له ولكم ادارة الملتقي للاعلان عنه ..انا لا زلت اعتقد ان هذه مسابقة من الملتقي وليس المكتب ..ولا احاول التدخل من هذا المبدأ ..


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (16 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك أخي العزيز/ م. خالد صلاح على هذا التوضيح، الذي أعتقد أنه قد وصل للأعضاء، وبالتالي ليس هناك ما يتحفظون عليه، فالجوائز المادية والمعنوية حاضرة ومن جميع الأطراف.

المطلوب الآن من الأعضاء أن يتوكلوا على الله ويباشروا في خوض المسابقة وكلهم ثقة بأنهم سيكونون الفائزون الأوائل بغض النظر عن التراتيب والشكليات.


----------



## معمارى العصر (16 أبريل 2010)

ياريت نعرف الجوائز وميثعاد التسليم ولبجنة التحكيم ويارب الاختيار يبقى كويس المرادى وميكنش الفائزبيشتغلب طبيب ولا محامى


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (16 أبريل 2010)

أخي معماري العصر، الجوائز حاضرة وسيتم الإعلان عنها اليوم أو غدا، إن شاء الله

أما لجنة التحكيم فستكون إن شاء الله مكونة من مجموعة متميزة من المعماريين العرب المعروفين، وسيتم الإعلان عنها لاحقا.


----------



## msaber82 (17 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم|
أشكر ادارة الملتقى على اتاحة الفرصة لمثل هذه المسابقة.. ولا أعتب على من يسألون عن الجوائز لأن كل مهندس مبدع لديه أعمال ووقت محدود وربما عائلة أيضا, لذلك فان الاعلان عن الجوائز محفز لأي معماري لاستقطاع جزء من وقته للمشاركة الفعالة وليس الشتراك لمجرد الاشتراك.


----------



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (17 أبريل 2010)

Dear Brothers and Sisters,
I am sorry for not having Arabic keyboard to write in Arabic.
The awards for this competition is $1,000 devised as follow:

- $500 for the first winner,
- $350 for the second winner, and
- $150 for the third winner

Plus a certificates from Arab Engineering Network and Bilal Consulting office.
The aim is not really the awards, but to have some activities that encourage us to think and produce something constructable, ideas that may be approved to be build or at least developed.

I really would like to thank Architect Jamal for his efforts and Architect Salah for his constructive thoughts and support. Calling my colleagues to think positively and participate in such a simple requirement competition that provide a great chance to show our work and what colleagues and experienced critics say about it.


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (17 أبريل 2010)

تحية طيبة للدكتور فيصل الشريف ونتمنى له التوفيق في عمله وسلامة العودة لأرض الوطن، والشكر له ولإدارة ملتقى المهندسين العرب ومكتب بلال الاستشاري على هذه المبادرة القيمة بالمشاركة في منح الجائزة التقديرية للمشاركين في هذه المسابقة.

أعتقد أن موضوع الجائزة قد تمّ حسمه، وفي انتظار مساهمات الأعضاء ومشاركتهم في إنجاح هذه المبادرة المتميزة.


----------



## خالد صلاح (17 أبريل 2010)

شكرا للفاضل د فيصل ان يجد الوقت خلال رحلته للاطلال علي حال الملتقي ومتابعته .. الدكتور فيصل كان يكتب بالانجليزية لانه في المملكة المتحدة حاليا ولا يتاح له جهاز كمبيوتر مدعوم بالعربية .. ولكن ترجمه كلامه لمن يهمه الامر كالتالي"
"" الجوائز للمسابقة 1000 دولار امريكي تقسم الي 3 جوائز .. 
الاولي 500 دولار امريكي 
الثانية 350 دولار امريكي
الثالثة 150 دولار امريكي .
اضافة الي شهادة تقدير من الملتقي للجوائز الثلاثة ..
هناك جوائز تشجيعية عبارة عن شهادات تقدير من المنتدي للمشروعات المتميزة بعد الثلاثة الاولي .. والهدف الحقيقي ليس الجوائز في حد ذاتها - والكلام للدكتور فيصل - لكن وجود حافز للتفكير والانتاج القابل للتنفيذ .. افكار يمكن ان يبني عليها او علي الاقل تطور لتناسب الواقع .. واشكر الاخ جمال علي مجهوداته وادعو كل زملائي الي المشاركة الفعالة والايجابية في مسابقة بسطت قواعد الاشتراك بها لتتيح فرصة اعرض افكارنا واتاحة الفرصة لزملائنا للمناقشة البناءة والخبيرة ""
شكرا مرة اخري للدكتور فيصل .. وارجو ان اكون ترجمت الافكار بدقة


----------



## laiouni (17 أبريل 2010)

كل من ساهم في هده المسابقة اخواني فله أجر عظيم فاحسن الجوائز هي أن تنال رضى ربك بالأعمال الصالحة


----------



## محسن 9 (17 أبريل 2010)

اشكرك اخي المهندس على المسابقة لاتاحة الفرصة للطلبة المهندسين الدخول في المسابقة والتجربة على الواقع
لي سؤال ارجو الاجابة عليه المشروع في اي المدن 
وهل بالامكان ترسية المشروع علي حيث أني أملك مؤسسة مقاولات لتنفيذ مثل هذه المشاريع وبأقل الاسعار او اسعار مناسبة جدا 
اشكرك وإنشاء الله أنا الفايز بالمشروع


----------



## خالد صلاح (18 أبريل 2010)

الزميل محسن 9 .
المشروع في مصروالعاصمة تحديدا ...
بالنسبة لترسية اعنال التنفيذ عليكم .. اعتذر لك لان المالك شكرة دولية من اكبر شركات المقاولات وادارة المطارات في العالم .. وبالتالي هم المقاول ..وتم تنفيذ العمارات السكنية بالفعل وجاري تنفيذ المركز التجاري ..


----------



## علي فران (18 أبريل 2010)

هل يمكنني المشاركة من كندا


----------



## المفكرةالعربيه (18 أبريل 2010)

Mr. Khalid,

I am not an Architect, so won't be candidate, however, the true translation incudes, your office to provide a certificate.
In addition, we know some students may be excited to share, however an experienced Architect, should have a some motivation to participate and be creative, I have a small question, money may not be the primary goal, especially when it is a high profile project, will you hire the successful candidate?, 

Regards





خالد صلاح قال:


> شكرا للفاضل د فيصل ان يجد الوقت خلال رحلته للاطلال علي حال الملتقي ومتابعته .. الدكتور فيصل كان يكتب بالانجليزية لانه في المملكة المتحدة حاليا ولا يتاح له جهاز كمبيوتر مدعوم بالعربية .. ولكن ترجمه كلامه لمن يهمه الامر كالتالي"
> "" الجوائز للمسابقة 1000 دولار امريكي تقسم الي 3 جوائز ..
> الاولي 500 دولار امريكي
> الثانية 350 دولار امريكي
> ...


----------



## خالد صلاح (18 أبريل 2010)

الزميلة المفكرة العربية ... ردا علي سؤالك اذا كان المكتب ستعاقد مع الفائز بالمسابقة .. وهوسؤال جيد جدا .. اود توضيح الاتي :
اولا : المسابقة مطروحة بالفعل بين اعضاء المكتب اعتبارا من 5/4/2010 كمسابقة داخلية .. اضافة الي المنتدي وسيتم تحكيمها بشكل منفصل .. فقد يكون الفائز في احدهما هو المشروع الذي سينفذ ..
ثانيا : المسابقة المطروحة هي لتقديم افكار معمارية .. وليس هناك ما يمنع التعاقد مع الفائز لاكمال العمل ان كان مؤهلا للمرحلة القادمة بشكل احترافي .. الا انه ليس الزاما علي المكتب لاننا هنا سمحنا حتي لطلاب العمارة بالاشتراك وقد يكون الفائز واحدا منهم ..وبالتأكيد خبرته في الرسومات التنفيذية والتنفيذ بالموقع لا تتناسب وحجم المشروع .. او قد يكون الفائز متخصصا في التصميم وبعيدا عن الرسومات التنفيذية ..وكما قلت في مداخلة سابقة المالك واحدة من كبري شركات المقاولات الدولية ..ومستوي المستندات المقدمة لها يجب ان يكون علي نفس المستوي ..
الامر الثالث .. صدقيني الغرض ليس الحصول علي افكار لا يمكن للمكتب الحصول عليها ..واتما الغرض ان نطرح موضوعا هادفا ومشاركة بناءة ومناقشات نفيدة ورفع لمستوي الحوار في المنتدي .. وفرصة للبعض لطرح افكارهم ومناقشتها وسماع التعليق عليها ... بذلك نستفيد جميعا وفي نفس الوقت يستفيد المتسابق ماديا ولو بتغطية تكاليف الاشتراك .. هذا كل ما في الامر


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (18 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيكم اخوان و بأذن الله سأشترك في المسابقة


----------



## مجاهد الدنقلاوي (18 أبريل 2010)

مشكووووووور للجميع فكرة ممتاذة جدا تسلموووو يا شباب


----------



## مهاجر (18 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم

بالتوفيق لجميع المشاركين


----------



## معمارى العصر (18 أبريل 2010)

فاضل بس ميعاد التسليم النهائى


----------



## خالد صلاح (18 أبريل 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ..
الزميل علي فران .. يمكنك الاشنراك من اي مكان طالما انك تستطيع ايصال مستندات المسابقة الي ادارة الملتقي .. والتسليم سيكون الكترونيا digital documentation ...

الزميل معماري العصر .. مدة المسابقة تقريبا شهر .. وسيتم نحديد موعد نهائي بما لا يقل عن ذلك قريبا باذن الله .. لكن ابدأ عملك وكأن التسليم خلال شهر من طرح المسابقة .


----------



## ajaha (18 أبريل 2010)

*شكرا للمهندس جمال ، والمهندس خالد صلاح، واتمني من الجميع المشاركة الفعالة، وسنوافيكم تباعا بكل ما يستجد من تفاصيل*​


----------



## pora (18 أبريل 2010)

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## عميرنا (18 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## احمد طه محمد حسين (18 أبريل 2010)

م.خالد صلاح المحترم
الفكره ممتازة وسوف نقوم بالتسابق مع الساده الأعضاء ونتمني ان ننال اعجابكم والله الموفق 
ايجيبت بلان
م.احمد طه


----------



## احمد طه محمد حسين (18 أبريل 2010)

*فكره رائعه*

ما اجمل التسابق في العلم 
السيد المحترم خالد صلاح يسعدنا التسابق مع الأعضاء ولكن اريد ان اعرف كيف يمكن تسليم المخرجات 
ايجيبت بلان
م.احمد طه


----------



## خالد صلاح (18 أبريل 2010)

الزميل م. احمد طه .. يشرفنا اشتراككم .. ستقوم ادارة الملتقي بتحديد عنوان بريد الكتروني قريبا لارسال مستندات المسابقة عليه ..لعد استلامها ستقوم الادارة بارسالها الي لجنة التحكيم ..


----------



## waelfay (18 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم


----------



## محمودشمس (18 أبريل 2010)

فكرة رائعة بارك الله فيك


----------



## يحي الحربي (18 أبريل 2010)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
لست من اهل هذا الاختصاص ، واتمنى لكم التوفيق والسداد
تحياتي وتقديري للجميع


----------



## رفيق توفيق (19 أبريل 2010)

:58:


جمال الهمالي اللافي قال:


> بارك الله فيك أخي العزيز/ م. خالد صلاح على هذا التوضيح، الذي أعتقد أنه قد وصل للأعضاء، وبالتالي ليس هناك ما يتحفظون عليه، فالجوائز المادية والمعنوية حاضرة ومن جميع الأطراف.
> 
> المطلوب الآن من الأعضاء أن يتوكلوا على الله ويباشروا في خوض المسابقة وكلهم ثقة بأنهم سيكونون الفائزون الأوائل بغض النظر عن التراتيب والشكليات.


:63:


----------



## EngMoaaz (19 أبريل 2010)

فكرة حلوة بالتوفيق


----------



## محمد صفا (19 أبريل 2010)

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله للجميع
انا مش التخصص ده


----------



## ArchitectAmr (19 أبريل 2010)

أريد أن اضيف تعليقا صغيرا ::::

الاخ logic اشكرك على مشاركتك برأيك الذى احترمه و اقدره و لكن عندى عتاب بسيط و هو ان الرد كان يحمل طابع السخرية التى تثير الاعصاب و لذك يجب عليك أن تتحمل الرد الهجومى من الاخ خالد صلاح

و لكن بصفة عامة الاخ logic معه حق حيث أن هذا النوع من المشروعات لم يتحمل هذا المكتب المحترم عناء تخطيطه و تصميمة فقط لمجرد ان يرى أعماله منفذه فى الواقع و انما لكى يحقق من ورائه مكسب مادى يكافىء حجم الافكار و المجهودات الذهنية و المادية التى تمت فى المشروع ..............وعليه فانه يجب التنويه بمقدار الجوائز لتكون حافز مادى لمن يشارك فى هذه المسابقة و خاصة اننا نتكلم عن مستوى من الافكار المعمارية " كما تم ذكره" تأخذ جهدا ووقتا لتنفيذها واظهارها .... أى أننا نتحدث عن مستوى معماريين مبدعين و محترفين 
WE ARE TALKING ABOUT BUSINESS

و من وجهة نظرى الشخصية فانه اما ان يتم الاعلان عن قيمه الجائزة المادية " ويجب أن تكون مناسبة لحجم المشروع و حجم المكتب "
او ان يكون هناك ضمانات من ادارة الملتقى بان يذكر صراحة و بشكل واضح اسم المصمم الفائز فى المسابقة فى جميع الوثائق الرسمية التى تخص المشروع و التى تخرج من المكتب الهندسى و يكون بذلك هو التقدير المعنوى اللائق الذى تحدث عن اهميته الزملاء .....
وشكرا


----------



## خالد صلاح (19 أبريل 2010)

الزميل architect Amr
اشكر لك مشاركتك .. ولانك لم تقرأ باقي المشاركات فلعلك لم تعلم لن الجوائز تم الاعلان عنها بالفعل ..
هناك نقاط كثيرة في مشاركتك لابد من الرد عليها .. اولا وهذا خطأ في الموضوع الاصلي .. المسابقة ليست مطروحة من المكتب .. ولا دخل للمكتب بها ولا حتي المكتب سينتظر نتيجتها لان المسابقة الرسمية للمكتب تنتهي في 5-5-2010 .. هذه مبادرة شخصية مني دعمها السادة الزملاء جمال اللافي والدكتور فيصل .. والجوائز المقدمة مشاركة بيني شخصيا وبين ادارة الملتقي ولا دخل للمكتب بها .. الا انني بعرض الفكرة بعد موافقة ادارة الملتقي علي السيد مدير عام المكتب رحب بها ووعد ان يعطي الافكار المتميزة دعما وان كان بينها فكرة افضل مما تنتجه المسابقة المطروحة للمكتب فانه سينظر في تنفيذها .. وفي هذه الحالة ان كان الفائز مؤهلا فانه يمكن التعاقد معه (( متروكة تماما للمكتب دون الزام )) وسيدون اسمه علي لوحات المشروع ويعطي شهادة من المكتب بذلك ..
اذن WE ARE """ NOT """"TALKING ABOUT BUSINESS
نحن طرحنا المسابقة بهدف ان تكون هناك موضوعات هامة نتحدث عنها .. فانا ادخل الملتقي منذ ثلاثة ايام وعنوان المشاركة الاولي فيه "" ارجوكم ساعدوني في اختيار مكان باب الحمام """" 
لذلك رغبنا في رفع مستوي المشاركة لنتحدث في عمارة ونناقش عمارة ونحلل عمارة بدلا من ان ننشغل جميعا في افضل مكان لباب الحمام .. الامر ليس business علي الاطلاق يا زميلي العزيز ..
لم نطلب من المشاركين ان يتقدموا بمشروعات ولوحات ومناظير .... نحن نتحدث عن افكار ... افكار يمكن دراستها وتطويرها وتنفيذها .. قد تكون حتي بداية افكار ولكن تحمل ابداع بها ... وان لم تحمل فهي فرصة لمعرفة ردود افعال الاخرين عليها وتقييمهم لها ..
لا يستدعي الموضوع هذا الاهتمام بالجوائز والماديات وكأن الابداع لا يتجسد الا في اشخاص معينين .. ومن يهتم هذا الاهتمام بالماديات والجوائز فهذه المسابقة ليست له علي الاطلاق .. فهي كما قلنا مبادرة من ادارة الملتقي لرفع مستوي الحوار واتاحة الفرصة لمبتدئين بقدر ما هي لمبدعين وخبراء لطرح افكارهم .. 
ادعوا زملائي ممن يحبون ان يعرضوا افكارهم ووقتهم ليس محسوبا بالثانية والدولار الي المشاركة معنا ولو باسكتشات بالقلم الرصاص ولو بشبخبطة معمارية .. بافكار لعل احدنا يفيد الاخرين .. ولعل الاخرين يعطونه ردودا مفيدة له باقي حياته كمعماري


----------



## mohamed2009 (19 أبريل 2010)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه شكرا على المسابقه الشيقه*


----------



## sumi _2010 (19 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ندعوا من الله ان يوفق المشاركين من ذوي الاختصاص في هذا المشروع وان يبدعوا في الانجاز ويربحوا المسابقه باذن الله والتوفيق للجميع اخوكم م.سامي:20:


----------



## Memo84 (19 أبريل 2010)

أخوتي المهندسين العرب 
ما هي شروط المسابقة وهل هي مسابقة للمعلومات الهندسية فقط أم معلومات عامة ومنكم نستفيد إن شاء الله


----------



## سعد احمد سالم (20 أبريل 2010)

الله يعطيكم العافية


----------



## maae (20 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
فكرة رائعة ، أن تعرض مثل هذه المسابقة هنا فى هذا الملتقى الحبيب
وأنا أدعوا اخوانى المهندسين المعمارين - خصوصا الشباب منهم - للإشترك
وشكرا


----------



## اريج الجنه (20 أبريل 2010)

فكرة المسابقه رائعه,اتمنى ان تطلعو نا على جديدها دائم
وجزاكم الله خيرا ووفقكم لما يحب ويرضاه.


----------



## happy architect (20 أبريل 2010)

السادة الأفاضل المشرفين على المسابقة
أولا : شكرا لكم لطرح هذه المسابقة الهامة لأي معماري لتنمية مهاراته في تصميم الواجهات . 
ثانيا : أرغب في السؤال عن طريقة تسليم الواجهات وهل يمكن عملها ثلاثية الأبعاد لتجسد الفكرة أكثر ؟.


----------



## happy architect (20 أبريل 2010)

السادة الأفاضل المشرفين على المسابقة
أولا : شكرا لكم لطرح هذه المسابقة الهامة لأي معماري لتنمية مهاراته في تصميم الواجهات . 
ثانيا : أرغب في السؤال عن طريقة تسليم الواجهات وهل يمكن عملها ثلاثية الأبعاد لتجسد الفكرة أكثر ؟.


----------



## ArchitectAmr (20 أبريل 2010)

شكرا للزميل خالد صالح على هذا الرد الجميل الذى يعبر عن مدى رقى مكانتك فى هذا الملتقى ...... شكرا


----------



## mohnd81 (20 أبريل 2010)

الشكر الي العضو logicعلي اثارة الموضوع وتوضيح بعض النقاط للاهتمام


----------



## e..gh (20 أبريل 2010)

اتمنى النجاح للأفضل ومبروك سلفاً


----------



## سعد العادلى (20 أبريل 2010)

شكرا بس انا تبريد وتكييف


----------



## خالد صلاح (20 أبريل 2010)

سؤال الزميل happy architect "" أرغب في السؤال عن طريقة تسليم الواجهات وهل يمكن عملها ثلاثية الأبعاد لتجسد الفكرة أكثر ؟."""

مرحبا بك في المسابقة .. يمكنك تقديم افكارك باي شكل تراه وبالاسلوب الذي تجيده .. تهدف المسابقة ايضا الي تعريفنا بالاسلوب الافضل والامثل والاسهل لعرض افكارنا بالشكل الصحيح والمناسب .


----------



## رفيق توفيق (21 أبريل 2010)

:19:[ مهندس رفيق نوفيق ]لم يتم ذكر اي جائزة في هذه المسابقة (خاصة انه لا يصلح إعطاء أي شهادة تقدير أو جائزة تشجيعي للمتسابقين حيث انه مكتب هندسي خاص وليس مؤسسة حكومية يتم الإعتراف بها في اي مكان علي وجه الأرض!!! ), أم هذه مسابقة خيرية لبناء مشروع لخدمة صفوة رجال المجتمع المساكين،
أم ان الجائزة هي مبلغ ضئيل بالنسبة لحجم المسابقة وبالتالي لن يتم ذكره و المراكز الفائزة هي مركز واحد فقط والسلام عليكم 
نرجو التوضيح والإفادة والشفافية كالتي في المشروع حتي ان كانت الجائزة ضئيلة حتي لا يستغل تعب ووقت و جهد المهندسين الشباب المحتاجين الي مثل هذه المسابقات
لإثبات أنفسهم 

تقبلوا فائق التحية وشكرا
والسلام عليكم رحمة الله[/ احوكم هتدس رفيق توفيق ]:63:


----------



## رفيق توفيق (21 أبريل 2010)

[ معكم مهندس رفيق توفيق معمارى :58::28:


----------



## رفيق توفيق (21 أبريل 2010)

[ =رفيق توفيق;1608384]:58::63:


----------



## سامح الفيومى (21 أبريل 2010)

هيا مهندسينا المعماريين تقدموا لأنجاز مشروعكم


----------



## عامراليمني (21 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## wesky (21 أبريل 2010)

للاسف انا مش معمارى 
بس اللى محتاج حاجه فى الكمبيوتر انا تحت امره


----------



## wesky (21 أبريل 2010)

للاسف انا مش معمارى 
بس اللى محتاج حاجه فى الكمبيوتر انا تحت امره


----------



## منال أحمد الفاتح (21 أبريل 2010)

فكرة حلوة جدا....... ياريت لوكنت بعرف في الشغل المعماري أكيييد كنت ح أشارك لكن للأسف


----------



## خالد صلاح (21 أبريل 2010)

هل فتح احد المرفقات ؟؟؟ هل هناك اي اسئلة او استفسارات تخص موضوع التصميم والمسابقة .. ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## دى ماركو (22 أبريل 2010)




----------



## أبوعامر فودة (22 أبريل 2010)

جزي الله اخواننا خير الجزاء و شكر الله لكم


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (22 أبريل 2010)

ميعاد التسليم


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (22 أبريل 2010)

ميعاد تسليم و هل هناك أشتراطات معينة و ما هو المطلوب غير المذكور في الصفحة الأولى


----------



## خالد صلاح (22 أبريل 2010)

*الاخوة الزملاء .. نيابة عن ادارة الملتقي احدد الموعد النهائي للتسليم في 30/04/2010 *


----------



## alaa_1986 (22 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...
أولا احيي الملتقى على الابداع الدائم والدكتور خالد صلاح على الأفكار البناءة كالعادة 
لقد قمت بتنزيل المرفقات ولكن عندي مشكلة في العرض المرفق لم أستطع من فتحه مع انه متوفر عندي برنامج flash اذا هناك امكانية من اعادة ارفاقه صورة pdf .
وفي البداية كما فهمت ان موعد التسليم شهرتقريبا من تاريخ طرح الموضوع مبدئيا (14-5)الى ان تم تحديد موعدهو نهائي 30-4-2010 وهو موعد أقل من شهر .فهل هذا الموعد غير قابل للتغيير ؟؟
شكرا مرة أخرى على مجهودكم الدائم للارتقاء بالملتقى وتشجيع أفكار المعماريين


----------



## خالد صلاح (22 أبريل 2010)

*اعتذر عن الخطأ الغير مقصود الموعد النهائي للتسليم في 30/05/2010*


----------



## حمدى الباشا (22 أبريل 2010)

:59::75:


----------



## حمدى الباشا (22 أبريل 2010)

> ```
> [php][color="sandybrown"][color="magenta"][right][right][right][left][center][b][i][u][/u][/i][/b][/center][/left][/right][/right][/right][/color][/color][/php]
> ```


:56::16::73::60::75::58:


حمدى الباشا قال:


> :59::75:


----------



## خالد صلاح (22 أبريل 2010)

alaa_1986 فخور جدا باهتمامك بالمسابقة .. وسعيد باشتراكك بها .. الملف الخاص بالعرض يعمل ولا يحتاج الا الي متصفح مدعوم بتقنية فلاش .. جرب تشغيل الملف index.html .. في حالة ان متصفحك 64bit لن يعمل الملف لانه لا يدعم تقنية الفلاش .. ويلزمك تشغيله علي كمبيوتر اخر .. ارجو ان تجرب وتعود الي وسأجد طريقة اخري لرفع الملف البوربوينت (حجمه 26 ميجابايت والملتقي حده 3 ميجا تقريبا ) .


----------



## خالد صلاح (22 أبريل 2010)

ايضا يجب ان يسمح متصفحك من الناحية الامنية بتشغيل الملف ( راجع الشرسط الاصفر الذي يظهر اعلي النافذة عند تشغيل الملف ) ..


----------



## خالد صلاح (22 أبريل 2010)

الملف الاصلي للبوربوينت موجود هنا ... علي الرابط حجمه 26 ميجابايت .. اود ان انوه الي انه ملكية خاصة للشركة المالكة والمكتب المصمم .. ولا يجوز استعماله الا لغرض المسابقة فقط ..وفي هذا اعتمد علي امانتكم الشخصية ..


http://www.4shared.com/file/wLYvBVYY/club_house_presentaion-final.html


----------



## alaa_1986 (23 أبريل 2010)

دكتور خالد صلاح .. 
شكرا على الرد السريع والاهتمام بالفعل الرابط الأول للعرض يفتح ولكن المشكلة أنه يبدأبالفتح ثم يصبح بطيييئا جدا ولا يفتح ولكني قمت بتنزيل البوربوينت وهو حل ايسر بالنسبة لي حيث استغرق وقتا اقل في التنزيل والعمل .. سأجمع كل استفساراتي قبل يوم غد ان شاء الله 
و أتمنى التوفيق لي وللجميع ..


----------



## امرى ون (23 أبريل 2010)

تقبل مرورنا

وفقكم الله

كل الود


----------



## خالد صلاح (23 أبريل 2010)

المعمارية الفاضلة والصديقة العزيزة alaa_1986 خذي وقتك واسألي كما تشائي .. فحتي الان علي ما يبدو انت الوحيدة التي فتحت المرفقات .. شكرا لك مرة اخري واتمني لك التوفيق انت وكل المشاركين


----------



## ابو شائع (23 أبريل 2010)

اشركم على كل ما تقومون به من اعمال جيده في هذا الموقع والى الامام دوما ايها الابطال


----------



## eng sasa 2012 (24 أبريل 2010)

مسابقة متميزة فعلا 

كله يبتكر ويشتغل


----------



## happy architect (24 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم 
فتحت المرفقات و جميعها تعمل و الحمد لله ولكن لي استفسار بالنسبة للملف الذي باسم :
T-2727-02-A Reception Desk Plan Elevation Section & Details G[1].F(revB).
مما فهمت انها تفاصيل لمكتب الاستقبال فهل يقصد به شيئ يتعلق بالمسابقة ام وضع بالخطأ.
شاكرة لكم جزيل الشكر.


----------



## alaa_1986 (24 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
دكتور خالد صلاح .. كلماتك لطالما اتسمت بالذوق الرفيع ورفع الهمة 
بداية عندي بعض الاستفسارات بالنسبة للمسابقة :
- من العرض في الموقع العام تبدو الكتلة غير ملتفة حول منطقة حمام السباحة وإنما تحيط به من جانب مثل نصف دائرة أما في المساقط فهمت أن الكتلة بها كور رئيسي ينتهي بالمسبح لتعويض اضاءة وتهوية البدروم وهذا سبب لي بعض الاختلاط عندما شاهدت الصور للكتلة المجردة في الملف DNG_Arch_pri Model
- كنت اود الاستفسار ايضا عن ارتفاعات الأدوار 
أشكر تعاونك الدائم وأتمنى التوفيق للجميع


----------



## خالد صلاح (24 أبريل 2010)

الاخت الفتضلة alaa_1986 
دراسات الكتل المرفقة هي دراسات مبدئية PRImary لاجزاء من الكتلة بغرض توضيح العلاقات ..وايضا تم عليها عده تعديلات ..قصدت من ارفاقها توضيخ بعض التفاصيل ليس الا ..
بالنسبة لارتفاعات الادوار .. هناك عتاصر حاكمة للمشروع مثل ملعب الاسكواش وارتفاعه 6.3 م مثلا .. وايضا الصالة المغطاه بالبدروم ارتفاعها 6 م .. لذلك فهي تأخذ دورين تحت الارض (بدروم) ارتفاع البدروم الاعلي فوق سطح الارض لا يزيد عن 1م وارتفاع الادوار متروك لتصميم الكتل بحيث لا يقل عن 3.50 ارتفاع صافي .. ولا يزيد عن 4.5 ارتفاع صافي ..


----------



## خالد صلاح (24 أبريل 2010)

الاخ الفاضل happy architect
الملف وضع مع المرفقات بالخطأ ..اعتذر عن ذلك وان كنت لا املك ملف له الوصف المذكور في مشاركتك ..


----------



## خالد صلاح (24 أبريل 2010)

عفوا ..قصدت الاخت الفاضلة happy architect .. عذرا


----------



## alaa_1986 (24 أبريل 2010)

دكتور خالد صلاح 
شكرا على التوضيح بالنسبة للكتل 
اعذرني ان سالت عن الارتفاع مرة أخرى لاستوضح اكثر 
- دور البدروم لا يقل ارتفاعه عن 6.3 متر ويرتفع فوق سطح الأرض ما لا يزيد عن 1 متر 
- الدور الأرضي لايقل عن 3.5 متر ولا يزيد عن 4.5 مترارتفاع صافي
- الدور الأول لايقل عن 3.5 متر ولا يزيد عن 4.5 متر ارتفاع صافي 
-الدور الثاني لايقل عن 3.5 متر ولا يزيد عن 4.5 متر ارتفاع صافي مع مراعاة (عمق حمام السباحة ؟)


----------



## خالد صلاح (24 أبريل 2010)

الاخت Alaa_1986 
جميع ما ذكرت صحيح ما عدا الاتي :
1- ارتفاع البدروم عموما 4.5 م صافي (clear ) ما عدا جزءالصالة المتعددة الاغراض وملعب الاسكواش 6.30 م .ومنسوب السقف لهما واحد والفرق في منسوب الارضية .. 
2- الدور الاخير يأخذ في الارتفاع عمق حمام السباحة الصافي (clear ) هو 1.2 والارتفاع للفراغ اسفله 3.00 م علي الاقل ..
3- طالما يهمك الارتفاع اود ان اعلمك ان النظام الانشائي المستخدم هو post tension slap وسمك البلاطة في هذا النظام بين 30 - 35 سم .
اي استفسارات اخري رجاء عدم التردد في الرجوع الي ..شكرا


----------



## Arch_M (24 أبريل 2010)

عذرا كما اسلف اخونا خالد انه عندما لا يعجبني فبكل بساطة .....لا تشترك
وهذا ما سافعله بعدم الاشتراك وذلك لعدة اسباب

اولا الجائزة المالية غير محفزة على الاطلاق لمسك قلمي ورسم خط واحد.

ثانيا ان الشهادة ليست من جهة معترف بها او جهة يشار لها بالبنان ( اسف على الكلام القاسي ولكنها الحقيقة) فهل الشهادة على سبيل المثال موقعة من زها حديد او هل معها جائزة بيرتكيرز او هل الشهادة موقعة من جمعية المعماريين البريطانيين..المنتدى معروف وعلى مستوى العالم العربي ربما ولكن غير معتمد من الجهات الرسمية والنقابات في الدول العربية.

ثالثا ارى ان هناك تخبط في الاراء فمسابقة لم يحدد لها لجنة تحكيم حتى الان وتجد مكتب مغمور في بلده لايريد ان يدفع اي مبلغ واصبحنا نشاهد رمي الكرة بين المنتدى والمكتب كل يرمي الكره بملعب الاخر.:16:

رابعا لا احقر احدا بتصريحي هذا ولكن ربما تستغلون بهذه المسابقة من الطلبة وتستغلوا افكارهم بمبلغ زهيد قد يمثل شي كبيرا للطلبة في بداية حياتهم الدراسية (واعني هنا المكتب الذي طلب تصميم لواجهة ومن ثم تنصل من دفع الجائزة وترك الكرة او مبلغ الجائزة من نصيب المنتدى وهو الذي يدفع بينما الاولى ان يقوم هو بتقديم وتحمل مسئولية الجائزة المالية وتكون جائزة ذات قيمة محفزة فعلا)

:73:ربما تحذف مشاركتي هذه او باقي المشاركات وتحذف العضوية ولكنها امانة اردت ان اقوم بنشرها
هذا ارجو ان لايفهم كلامي خطأ واتمنى التوفيق والنجاح لمن شارك..


----------



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (24 أبريل 2010)

ألسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،
أشكر الاخ Arch_M على حرصه ، واشكر الاخوة والاخوات الافاضل والفاضلات على متابعتهم وحرصهم على المشاركة.
أخونا Arch_M يوضح حرصه على حقوق بقية الزملاء بالتأكيد على حجم الجوائز وانها قليلة ، وبالتقليل من شأن الجهات التي سوف تمنح الشهادات بأنها غير معترف بها. في الوقت الذي يعتبر ان هذا استغلال من مكتب مغمور لجهد بقية الزملاء بدون دفع المقابل المناسب ... 
لن تُحذف مشاركتك ، ونحن هنا لنناقش امورنا في جو من الهدوء والاقناع ،، ونبلغك انه لقناعتنا بجمال الفكرة وأهميتها ،، رحبنا بها وشكرنا أصحابها على فحوى الفكرة وعلى الجوائز التي قدموها لإعادة تنشيط الدورة الدموية فينا ،، ربما تكون الجوائز بسيطة ، لكنها رمزية والهدف منها هو عمل شئ يمكن لنا جميعا التنافس من أجله ، ومن ثم نشر هذا المشاركات وتعريضها لآراء بقية الزملاء ليقوموا منها ويصححوا منها ويشيدوا بها ، فتكون تجربة متميزة لنا جميعا نستفيد منها في ما يأتي من فرص للأعمال. 
المكتب يا أخي الكريم ليس في حاجة ، ومع ذلك إستعد انه في حالة الاتفاق على فكرة متميزة أن يتبناها ويجعلها من ضمن العمل النهائي بعد الاتفاق مع صاحبها ،، الا ترى معي ان هذه فرصة جيدة تجعل الطالب المبتدئ ينافس زملائه اللذين تخرجوا من سنين ، وربما تُتاح له الفرصة ليتفوق عليهم ،، أين الاستغلال هنا ، وكل شئ يتم في هذا الوضوح ،، ومهما كان ،، فهولاء عملوا شيئا يُشكرون عليه ،، فماذا عملنا نحن في هذا المجال الذي لا يُعطي فيه الا الكرام ،، أصحاب الافكار الايجابية اللذين ينظرون الى ما يمكن أن يبني ويُطور ولا يهتمون بمعاول الهدم التي يتعرضون لها ،، أن يضئ المرء شمعة ولو صغيرة يا أخي الكريم ، خير له من ان يقضي عمره يلعن الظلام.


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (24 أبريل 2010)

الأخ/ Arch_M
مشاركتك لم تضف جديدا، بل عبرت عن شخصية ممسوخة، فأمثلتك التي سقتها بالنسبة لمصدر الشهادة الممنوحة والتي أوردتها توضح أنك لا تعترف إلاّ بما تمنحه الجهات الغربية ومن يسير في فلكها... حرام أن يكون مثلك مهندس عربي.

وااا أسفاه.

ما استفدته من طرح هذه المسابقة أنها أفصحت عن خبايا نفوس كثيرة كنا لا نعرف عنها شيئا.


----------



## خالد صلاح (24 أبريل 2010)

اشكر للدكتور فيصل رده الكريم واازميل الفاضل جمال اللافي دفاعه عنا وعن قيم نفتقدها جميعا .. ولا تعليق عندي علي مشاركة Arch_M .. ولكن عندي سؤال له .. كم جائزة بيرتكيرز حصلت انت عليها ..وكم شهادة من جمعية المعمارين البريطانين ؟؟ وكم مرة وقعت لك زهي حديد ؟؟ كم مسابقة من اي من هذه الجهات حصلت عليها ؟؟
اذا هل تريد للجميع ان يكون مثلك .. اوليست شهادة من الملتقي بالمركز الاول افضل من الجلوس واحباط الاخرين ؟؟
عموما المسابقة بالتأكيد ليست لك ..لقد راجعت موضوعاتك عندما رأيت ان الملتقي الذي لا تعترف انت به منحك لقب "عضو متميز" وللاسف لم اجد لك مشروع يذكر بل ان احد مشاركاتك كانت 
"السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته،،،

اعزائي واخواني الاعضاء
ارجو منكم تزويدي بتصاميم لمنازل مكسيكية وحدائق مكسيكية كذلك اطلب منكم تصاميم لمنازل اسبانية واندلسية..شاكر لكم تعاونكم

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته،،، ""


----------



## alaa_1986 (25 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
الأساتذة المشرفين الأفاضل يحزنني فعلا مشاركة الأخ Arch_M والتي وللاسف أعطت انطباعا عن قطاع كبير من المعماريين العرب وخصوصا أن الردود على هذا الموضوع جاءت قليلة لا تناقش فحوى الموضوع المطروح وأغلبها كان للاشادة بالفكرة الرائعة والجهد المبذول وتمنيات التوفيق ما يعني اعتراف الغالبية بقيمة الفكرة النبيلة والطيبة والمفيدة بأكثر من شكل إلا أن عدد الذين قاموا بالاطلاع على الموضوع وتنزيل الملفات أكثر من هذه الردود.وان كنت أعتقد أن كثير ممن نزلو الملفات بدؤا بالتفكير ولم يناقشوا بعد ولا يهمهم قيمة الجوائز ولا جهتها بقدر ما يعنيهم المشروع وابراز خطوطهم فيه وان لم يشاركو حتى فان كانت المسابقة اختبارا للذات ومشاركة للآخرين للافادة فهي فكرة نبيلة ووقتا ممتع لعمل يستمتع به المعماريين حتى بدون مقابل 
(من يتكبر على العلم لا يتعلم)..ولو كان الرواد فكروا بهذا الاسلوب يوما ما كانوا وصلوا .. ومن يعش في الاحباط من فكرة معينة لا يلبث أن يقتنع بها تماما حتى يصبح لا يرى سواها مهما كان هناك من قدرات كامنة حوله وواستفادة لا يصل اليها لعدم ايمانه بوجودها يوما .
ولا يصح لأحد أن يعتقد شيئا دون أن يكلف نفسه بقراءة الموضوع من بدايته والردود عليه ومن صفة المعماريين الثقة المتبادلة والانتباه أكثر لحقوق الغير حتى وان كان من باب الحرص على مصلحة الآخرين وإن كان لم يشتكي أحد والخيار متروك للجميع بأن يشترك أو لا من لا يجد محفزا على الاشتراك لا يجبره أحدولا يطلب منه أحد تبرير عدم اشتراكه.
في النهاية لكل انسان رأيه ولا يمكن أن يكون الجميع متفقون على رأي واحد ولكن ذلك لا يعني أن الأغلبية لا رجاء فيها.
أستاذي الفاضل م/سامح بلال وجود من يهتم بطرح فكرة كهذه ومن يتبناها ليس حرثا في البحر
وكما ذكر المهندس فيصل "أن يضئ المرء شمعة ولو صغيرة ، خير له من ان يقضي عمره يلعن الظلام "


----------



## alaa_1986 (25 أبريل 2010)

لطالما اعتقدت أن للانسان حق في أن يكون له فكره المستقل ونقده ولكن النقد وعرض الرأي المخالف له أسلوب سواء للاقناع أو حتى الطرح وليس بالتقليل من الآخر مهما *صغر أو كبر *.
أنا بالفعل مصدومة وليس عندي أي تعليق ..


----------



## هدى الجزائرية (25 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم اجمل تحية في الاسلام 
انا مهندسة من الجزائر ارجو ان اكون ضيف خفيف و محبوب


----------



## هدى الجزائرية (25 أبريل 2010)

انا لا اعرف كيف اشارك في الملتقى ولا احصل على معلومات


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (25 أبريل 2010)

مرحبا بك أختنا هدى... يمكنك من خلال الأيقونة( موضوع جديد) الموجودة أسفل صفحة مواضيع قسم العمارة أن تضيفي مشاركاتك الجديدة.


----------



## Arch_M (25 أبريل 2010)

شكرا لك عزيز الدكتور فيصل ربما كان ردي به حدة اكثر من اللازم وردك يكفي ولن ازيد عليه
ولكن لي تعليق لاخي جمال مع كل احترامي وتقديري لشخصه
فانا عربي وافتخر اني عربي واني معماري عربي ماذكرته ليس سوى امثلة ارجو ان تفهم انها ليست محصورة ولكنها امثلة..ولدينا بالدول العربية مثل منظمة العواصم العربية ما تفخر به وان تحصل على جائزة او شهادة شكر من مثل هذه المنظمة وهناك جائزة الامير سلمان للتراث المعماري في السعودية وكثير مثلها بالدول العربية
ارجو ان لا تتحامل علي وعلى عروبتي
وعيب عليك ان تنزل لهذا المستوى
اخي خالد صلاح لم اتكلم بما تكلمت الا لأني فهمت كما غيري فهم من ماعرض في الموضوع وانا اشيد بالفكرة ولكني لا اشيد بالتنظيم ففي بداية الموضوع كان هناك رمي للكرة نعم انه رمي للكرة بينكم وبين المنتدى وهذا يدل على سوء التنظيم ايضا اين لجنة التحكيم التي ستحكم المسابقة..
وهذا مايدل على سوء التنظيم..
نعم لم احصل على توقيع او شهادة من زها حديد او غيرها ولم احصل على جائزة بيرتكرز وان كنت اطمح لها 
لا توجد نعم اي مشاريع لي وهل هذا عيب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ عملت بعدما تخرجت فترة بسيطة بالتصميم ومن ثم سلكت اتجاه الانشاءات فهل هذا يمنعني ن اعلق عن راي هو اكثر منه تعليق عام ولا يحتاج لمتخصص

اسمح لي تعليقك ليس له اي معنى وليس ذاك ردك .. المفروض ان يكون احسن من هذا 
وانتهز الفرصة لاشيد بك خاصة عندما قمت بجمع التحريات العظيمة عني واكتشفت تلك المشاركة بطلب البحث عن تصاميم لمنازل اندلسية او اسبانية او ماذا يكون في هذا الموضوع..وهل هذا عيب ان اسئل وان اتعلم وان استفسر..عن تصاميم معينة او استعين بخبرات اخرين من اعضاء الملتقى انا طالب علم وحتى اموت انا طالب علم...اشكرك على ردك الغريب وهو اقصى ما تسمح به حدود اللياقة والادب لكي اعبر عن ردك...فقط ويمكن ان تسأل لمن اعطوني لقب المميز عن سبب اعطائهم لي واشكرهم على هذا اللقب وهي ثقة اشكرهم مرة اخرى عليها ولكني اعلمك اني لا ابحث عن القاب فلست الشخص الذي يجري وراء الالقاب

اشكركم ولكن تعودنا من المنتدى ان اعبر بصراحة وقد عبرت عما جال في نفسي من شكوك ووضحتها..
اشكرك يا جمال العربي الاصيل واشكرك يا محقق خالد ههه واحترامي وتقدري لباقي الاعضاء


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (25 أبريل 2010)

الأخ / Arch_M

محاولاتك لتبرير استهانتك بزملائك، وتذّكرك فجأة أن هناك جوائز عربية وإسلامية، لا يخفف من هذه التصرفات غير اللائقة بعضو في ملتقى المهندسين العرب.

ليس هذا فقط، فأنت من النوع الذي يصطاد في الماء العكر، فبدلا من أن تنظر إلى فكرة المسابقة وتشجع روح المبادرة التي قام بها عضو متميز فعلا وبكل المقاييس وهو الأخ العزيز المعماري خالد صلاح، والتي تستهدف الارتقاء بمواضيع الملتقى والانتقال بها إلى خطوة متقدمة، أخذت علينا نقطة سلبية واحدة تمّ تلافيها وحسمها وهي قيمة الجوائز التشجيعية. لتجد منها مادة تعبر من خلالها عن نفسية يؤسفني أن أقول أنها " غير سوية".

كان من الأجدى أن تعبر عن عروبتك بصورة أكثر إيجابية... وكان يكفي عدم مشاركتك في الموضوع، مادمت لا تجد فيه مبتغاك.

هذا الكلام موجه أيضا لبعض المشاركين الآخرين الذين لم يروا في المسابقة إلاّ نصف الكأس الفارغة، وربما لم يروا شيئا غير ضعفهم وعجزهم عن إضافة شئ ذو معنى، فآثروا أن ينفّسوا عن عجزهم بالتقليل من شأن المجتهدين.

سأقوم بحذف جميع المشاركات التي لا تضيف شيئا، حتى لا نشوش على الموضوع الأصلي.​


----------



## happy architect (26 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته 
الأخ الفاضل خالد صلاح أشكر لك سرعة الرد و بالفعل أخطأت في اسم الملف أعتذر عن ذلك ، ولدي بعض الاستفسارات أرجو أن يتسع صدرك للاجابة عنها :
1- يوجد مبنى في اللاندسكيب اعتقد أنه تابع لحديقة الشاي هل هو أوفيس أو مطبخ صغير أم يقصد به شيئ آخر و هل هو مبنى مغلق أم مفتوح .
2 - في الطابق الأول بالنسبة للسلم و المصاعد الذي يصل بقاعة الأحتفالات هل الفراغ الذي يفتح عليه المصاعد مغلق أم مفتوح وكذلك الحال بالنسبة للطابق الثاني .
وشكرا


----------



## engr.khalid (26 أبريل 2010)

سيتم دراسة الموضوع


----------



## خالد صلاح (26 أبريل 2010)

ألاخت happy arch 
الكتلة الموجودة بحديثة الشاي عبارة عن مجموعه اكشاك خشبية لتقديم الخدمة للمتواجدين بالحديقة ..
فيما يخص سؤالك الثاني ..يوجد بالمشروع مصعد بانورامي يربط الصالات والمطاعم معا .. كما توجد بطارية للمصاعد بمدخل الخدمة توفر التخديم علي المطابخ بكل دور بالبضائع .. بالمدخل الرئيسي يوجد نصعدين ببطارية واحدة لحركة رواد المكان وخاصة صالة الجيمانزيوم بالبدروم وبالدور الاول .. وهذا الفراغ الذي تفتح عليه المصاعد بالادوار متروك للواجهات داخليا وخارجيا لتحديد اذا كان مغلقا او مفتوحا ..


----------



## الفصول الاربعة (26 أبريل 2010)

الاخوة الاعزاء
السلام عليكم
اشكركم جدا على هذا الاهتمام بالمنتدى وثقتكم به وبالقائمين عليه والمشاركين فيه
يسعدني كثيرا ان اتنافس مع زملائي في هذا المنتدى ولو كانت المسابقة هي لرسم خط باليد الحرة بشكل مستقيم
بمعنى ان المنافسة هي المنافسة بكل شي واي شي
ان مسابقة من هذا النوع ليست بالسهلة كما يتصورها البعض لان الكتلة هي من تصميم شخص اخر وعلينا ايجاد واجهة معبرة عن المشروع 
انا من جهتي ساخذ الموضوع بشكل جدي 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (27 أبريل 2010)

الفصول الأربعة، يسعدنا مشاركتك وتمنياتنا للجميع بالتوفيق


----------



## هاوي تخطيط (27 أبريل 2010)

على بركه الله نبدأ....................


----------



## محمود ابراهيم محمد (29 أبريل 2010)

هذه المسابقة تدل علي الرغبة في الحصول على التميز والجمال المعماري ونشكر القائمين عليه


----------



## المهندسين الارعين (29 أبريل 2010)

الله يبارك فيكم يا المهندسين


----------



## eng.bado (29 أبريل 2010)

مسابقه جميله واتمنى يكون لى نصيب فى المشاركه 
وبالتوفيق للمسابقه ان شاء الله


----------



## خالد صلاح (30 أبريل 2010)

اذا الاخوة الاعزاء .. جمسع ما ورد من استفسارات بخصوص المسابقة والرد عليها هي كالتالي :

1- الجوائز الخاصة بالمسابقة :


الجوائز للمسابقة 1000 دولار امريكي تقسم الي 3 جوائز ..
الاولي 500 دولار امريكي
الثانية 350 دولار امريكي
الثالثة 150 دولار امريكي .
اضافة الي شهادة تقدير من الملتقي للجوائز الثلاثة ..
هناك جوائز تشجيعية عبارة عن شهادات تقدير من الملتقي للمشروعات المتميزة بعد الثلاثة الاولي.

2- هل يمكنني المشاركة من كندا

يمكن المشاركة من اي مكان وبدون شروط .. وتسليم المستندات سيكون الكترونيا .

3-هل سيتعاقد المكتب مع الفائز بالمسابقة ..؟؟

المسابقة من الملتقي ولكن يتعهد المكتب ان يتعاقد مع اي من المشاركين ان رغب في استعمال اي افكار اشتركت بالمسابقة .

4- كيف سيتم تسليم المخرجات ( مستندات المسابقة )؟ 

ستقوم ادارة الملتقي بتحديد عنوان بريد الكتروني قريبا لارسال مستندات المسابقة عليه ..بعد استلامها ستقوم الادارة بارسالها الي لجنة التحكيم .

5-السؤال عن طريقة تسليم الواجهات وهل يمكن عملها ثلاثية الأبعاد لتجسد الفكرة أكثر..

اسلوب الاخراج او التوضيح متروك تماما للمتسابق .. لا حدود ولا قيود طالما انه يستطيع تقديم منتجه النهائي الكترونيا ويسلمه الي ادارة الملتقي .. 

6- ما هو الموعد النهائي لتسليم مستندات المسابقة ؟؟

الموعد النهائي لوصول المستندات .. 30/05/2010 ارجو مراعاه الن المرفقات تأخذ وقت اطول في الوصول كلما زاد حجمها ..لذا ارجو منكم اخذ هذا الوقت في الاعتبار و مراعاه ان تصل في موعد اقصاه 30-5-2010 .

7- السؤال عن الكتل والارتفاعات ..

المشروع يضم 4 اداوار بدروم وارضي ودورين متكررين ..وللاستعمالات ارجو الرجوع الي المشاركة الاصلية بالصفحة الاولي من المشروع .
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t193266.html
دور البدروم سقفه لا يزيد منسوبه عن +1.00 م من الصفر المعماري .. وارضيته علي منسوب -3.50 من الصفر المعماري لكل الدور ماعدا الصالة متعدده الاغراض وملعب الاسكواش منسوبه -5.30 من الصفر المعماري ..
لاقي الادوار بها سماحية بتحديد الارتفاع حسب الكتل الي يرغب المشارك في اظهارها بحيث لا يقل ارتفاع الدور عن 3.50 م ولا يزيد عن 4.50 والبعاد السابقة جميعها ابعاد صافية clear علما بان سمك البلاطات الخرسانية بين 0.30 و 0.35 م .
الدور الاخير يتم مراعاه سقوط حمام السباحة الخاص بالسيدات (1.20م) والارتفاع الصافي اسفله 3.00 م .
الدرون الخاصة بالمشروع يمكن ان تصل الي 2 م للغرض التشكيلي وبطاريات السلالم والمصاعد تعلو دور اضافي .

8- في الطابق الأول بالنسبة للسلم و المصاعد الذي يصل بقاعة الأحتفالات هل الفراغ الذي يفتح عليه المصاعد مغلق أم مفتوح وكذلك الحال بالنسبة للطابق الثاني؟؟

الفراغ متروك للمتسابق حسبما يري ..ويمكن ان يكون مفتوحا او مغلقا باي من الدورين. 



بذلك نكون قد انهينا الاشتفشارات والرد عليها وارجو التوفيق للجميع .. اشكر جميع المشاركين واصحاب المداخلات سواء المتفقة معنا او المعارضة لنا .. واشكر للاخوة الافاضل د. فيصل الشريف .. جمال اللافي .. العطاء المستمر والجهد المتواصل والوقت الثمين الذي منحوه لنا .. والذي بالتاكيد سيكون لبنة في جدار المستقبل للاجيال القادمة .. شكرا للجميع مرة اخري


----------



## yaser_techno (30 أبريل 2010)

بالتوفيق إن شاء الله للإخوة المشتركين في المسابقة
تحياتي


----------



## ابو عبدالله الحربي (30 أبريل 2010)

الله يوفق الجميع


----------



## علي ال غريب (1 مايو 2010)

بالتوفيق للجميع واسال الله ان يعيينكم ويجزي ادارة الموقع خير الجزاء


----------



## الصيب - (2 مايو 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
من وجهة نظرى بخصوص المسابقة فان الاستفادة العلمية هي الهدف الاساسى و الذي من اجله تم اشتراكنا بالملتقى.
مع جزيل الشكر لكل المشتركين


----------



## المغيره احمد (2 مايو 2010)

بالتوفيق إن شاء الله


----------



## كتكو (2 مايو 2010)

اتوقع نجاح المسابقه وقوة المشاركه من الاعضاء
بالتوفيق للجميع 
وللمهندس خالد على الجهد والتواصل كل التقدير


----------



## ادور (2 مايو 2010)

ماشي وشكرا للمهندسين ولكم كل التقدم والنجاح وللاعضاء اتمني للجميع النجاح 
وشكرا


----------



## عمراياد (2 مايو 2010)

بالموفقية ان شاء الله


----------



## رفيق توفيق (3 مايو 2010)

:19: مهندسرفيق توفيق ما جيستر عمارة ::الاخوة الاعزاء .. جمسع ما ورد من استفسارات بخصوص المسابقة والرد عليها هي كالتالي :

1- الجوائز الخاصة بالمسابقة ::83:


الجوائز للمسابقة 1000 دولار امريكي تقسم الي 3 جوائز ..
الاولي 500 دولار امريكي
الثانية 350 دولار امريكي
الثالثة 150 دولار امريكي .
اضافة الي شهادة تقدير من الملتقي للجوائز الثلاثة ..
هناك جوائز تشجيعية عبارة عن شهادات تقدير من الملتقي للمشروعات المتميزة بعد الثلاثة الاولي.

2- هل يمكنني المشاركة من كندا

يمكن المشاركة من اي مكان وبدون شروط .. وتسليم المستندات سيكون الكترونيا .

3-هل سيتعاقد المكتب مع الفائز بالمسابقة ..؟؟

المسابقة من الملتقي ولكن يتعهد المكتب ان يتعاقد مع اي من المشاركين ان رغب في استعمال اي افكار اشتركت بالمسابقة .

4- كيف سيتم تسليم المخرجات ( مستندات المسابقة )؟ 

ستقوم ادارة الملتقي بتحديد عنوان بريد الكتروني قريبا لارسال مستندات المسابقة عليه ..بعد استلامها ستقوم الادارة بارسالها الي لجنة التحكيم .

5-السؤال عن طريقة تسليم الواجهات وهل يمكن عملها ثلاثية الأبعاد لتجسد الفكرة أكثر..

اسلوب الاخراج او التوضيح متروك تماما للمتسابق .. لا حدود ولا قيود طالما انه يستطيع تقديم منتجه النهائي الكترونيا ويسلمه الي ادارة الملتقي .. 

6- ما هو الموعد النهائي لتسليم مستندات المسابقة ؟؟

الموعد النهائي لوصول المستندات .. 30/05/2010 ارجو مراعاه الن المرفقات تأخذ وقت اطول في الوصول كلما زاد حجمها ..لذا ارجو منكم اخذ هذا الوقت في الاعتبار و مراعاه ان تصل في موعد اقصاه 30-5-2010 .

7- السؤال عن الكتل والارتفاعات ..

المشروع يضم 4 اداوار بدروم وارضي ودورين متكررين ..وللاستعمالات ارجو الرجوع الي المشاركة الاصلية بالصفحة الاولي من المشروع .
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t193266.html
دور البدروم سقفه لا يزيد منسوبه عن +1.00 م من الصفر المعماري .. وارضيته علي منسوب -3.50 من الصفر المعماري لكل الدور ماعدا الصالة متعدده الاغراض وملعب الاسكواش منسوبه -5.30 من الصفر المعماري ..
لاقي الادوار بها سماحية بتحديد الارتفاع حسب الكتل الي يرغب المشارك في اظهارها بحيث لا يقل ارتفاع الدور عن 3.50 م ولا يزيد عن 4.50 والبعاد السابقة جميعها ابعاد صافية clear علما بان سمك البلاطات الخرسانية بين 0.30 و 0.35 م .
الدور الاخير يتم مراعاه سقوط حمام السباحة الخاص بالسيدات (1.20م) والارتفاع الصافي اسفله 3.00 م .
الدرون الخاصة بالمشروع يمكن ان تصل الي 2 م للغرض التشكيلي وبطاريات السلالم والمصاعد تعلو دور اضافي .

8- في الطابق الأول بالنسبة للسلم و المصاعد الذي يصل بقاعة الأحتفالات هل الفراغ الذي يفتح عليه المصاعد مغلق أم مفتوح وكذلك الحال بالنسبة للطابق الثاني؟؟

الفراغ متروك للمتسابق حسبما يري ..ويمكن ان يكون مفتوحا او مغلقا باي من الدورين. 

:58::59:

بذلك نكون قد انهينا الاشتفشارات والرد عليها وارجو التوفيق للجميع .. اشكر جميع المشاركين واصحاب المداخلات سواء المتفقة معنا او المعارضة لنا .. واشكر للاخوة الافاضل د. فيصل الشريف .. جمال اللافي .. العطاء المستمر والجهد المتواصل والوقت الثمين الذي منحوه لنا .. والذي بالتاكيد سيكون لبنة في جدار المستقبل للاجيال القادمة .. شكرا للجميع مرة اخري[/ مهندس رفيق توفيق :56:


----------



## يامن إدلبي (3 مايو 2010)

*موعد التسليم*

ماهو موعد تسليم المسابقة
وشكرا


----------



## طارق رزق شلبى (3 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيكم وربنا يوفق دائما


----------



## rivng (3 مايو 2010)

.


----------



## shady.s (4 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ABUSAFE (4 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ما يسعني الا ان اتقدم بجزيل الشكر للاخوة المشرفين على ادارة الملتقى على اتاحة مثل هذه الفرص لابراز المواهب الفنيه واللمسات الهندسيه للاخوة الأعضاء ووفق الله الجميع لما فيه الخير.


----------



## hassan448 (5 مايو 2010)

الزملاء الأعزاء ذكر الجائزة أمر مشروع للتحفيز وربنا سبحانة الذى انعم علينا وافر النعم لما طالبنا بالعمل بين لنا أجره ومثوبته


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (6 مايو 2010)

أخي خالد صالح ...
لقد بدانا بالفعل في رسم الأفكار و الفروغ منها فهل يمكنني أرسالها على أيميل أم كيف أرسلها أذا كان هناك امكانية و ما هي التفاصيل المطلوبة بما انني في مصر؟


----------



## خالد صلاح (6 مايو 2010)

الاخوة الافاضل بالملتقي .. ابلغني الزميل والاخ الفاضل د فيصل الشريف باسماء لجنة التحكيم وهم كالتالي :

ابراهيم فلقي - بريطانيا
خالد صلاح عبدالرحمن - مصر
احمد حسني رضوان - مصر
ياسمين هاشم خليفه - السودان
جمال اللافي - ليبيا
نجلاء محمود - مصر
وليد السيد - لندن
باسم فضل السيد - مصر
عبدالرحمن باقيس - السعودية​ 
والايميل الذي يتم ارسال مستندات المسابقة عليه هو :

[email protected]


----------



## خالد صلاح (6 مايو 2010)

انصح الجميع ان يتأكدوا ان الملفات التي سيرسلونها هي الملفات النهائية حتي لا يحدث اي خطـأ .. خاصة انه لا زال هناك وقت كافي ..


----------



## خالد صلاح (6 مايو 2010)

كما لا تنسوا ان تضمنوا البريد الالكتروني البيانات الشخصية الخاصة بكم وطريقة الاتصال بكم ..


----------



## عبدالرحمن الخير (6 مايو 2010)

تسلم بس انا بدرس كهربا


----------



## tida2009 (6 مايو 2010)

الله يوفقكم


----------



## ياسر سمير (7 مايو 2010)

والله الفكرة جبارة نسأل المولى التوفيق


----------



## ريهام فتحى (8 مايو 2010)

عندى مشكلة فى تسطيب برنامج الاوتوكاد ارجو الرد ضرورى


----------



## خالد صلاح (8 مايو 2010)

الزميلة ريهام ... لم تحددي المشكلة ..وهل هي مرتبطة بموضوع المسابقة ؟؟


----------



## محمد.حسين (9 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## أسمهان قنديل (9 مايو 2010)

I would like to join in the contest
I wish you could know Anto standing at any stage
 ِArch..Asmahan ​


----------



## خالد صلاح (9 مايو 2010)

م اسمهان .. عفوا لم افهم مشاركتك .. ولكن مرحبا بك في المسابقة .. ارجو قراءة اصل الموضوع بدقة .. وايضا ردود الاستفسارات في مشاركة سابقة لي ايضا بالموضوع ..


----------



## النمر الحليم (9 مايو 2010)

فكرة رائعة تعود بالفائدة نتمى التوفيق

شكرا


----------



## حماد ابو عواد (9 مايو 2010)

عاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااال جدا


----------



## seghier (10 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم
هل ما زالت المسابقة قائمة ؟
و اشكركم على هذا الطرح
كما اعجبتني طريقة التقديم بالفلاش فما البرنامج الذي صنعت به ؟


----------



## seghier (10 مايو 2010)

لو وضحتم اخي الكريم اسماء الطوابق في ملف الاتوكاد 
حتى لا يحدث خطا ما


----------



## مروان99 (10 مايو 2010)

جميل جدا


----------



## خالد صلاح (10 مايو 2010)

الزميل الفاضل seghier
المسابقة لا زالت قائمة وموعد التسليم نهاية الشهر الحالي (مايو) .. البرنامج الذ تسأل عنه هو I spring presenter وهو برنامج plug-ins علي الباوربوينت علي ما اعتقد .. بالنسبة للمساقط .. اعتذر اذا كان هناك نقص في المعلومات لكن بالتاكيد البدروم مميز لانه الطابق الذي يضم حمام السباحة والاكبر مساحة فيهم .. الارضي ايضا واضح لانه يضم المداخل الرئيسية .
الدور الاول الذي يضم النادي الصحي للسيدات والدور الاخير الذذي يضم حمام سباحة السيدات


----------



## bilelos (11 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
أعجبتني المسابقة و سأشرك بأذن الله و لو أني جئت متأخر
أتمنى أن يفوز ذلك الذي يرقى رسمه بالمعمار في وطننا العربي و كفى 
أخي خالد أرجو توضيح الأتجاهات (north) أعتقد أني سأحتاجها 
ثم هل أن مستوى الطابق السفلي من جهة صالة السكواتش و القاعة متعددة الأختصاصات هو ناقص 6.6م ? حتى يكون سقفهما مساوي لسطح الأرض حيش أن في مثال الطابق الأرضي سطحهما هو أمتداد للملاعب المكشوفة و المناطق الخضراء و إذا كان كذلك فمستوى قاعة السكواتش مغاير كثيرا لمستوى بقية الطابق كالمسبح و السونا و غيرهما // السؤال بطريقة أخرى مدخل قاعة السكواتش هل هو من جهة المسبح أم القاعة المغطاة ?
بارك الله فيك و أعتذر على الأطالة أخي الكريم


----------



## ايمن حفوض (11 مايو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك اخي المشرف على هذه المسابقة سلام


----------



## ايمن حفوض (11 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك على هذه المسابقة القيمة


----------



## Fawaz555 (11 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم الله عنا كل خير


----------



## خالد صلاح (11 مايو 2010)

الزميل bilelos
يسعدما اشتراكك بالمسابقة .. فيما يخص استفساراتك اود ان اوضح الاتي
اتجاه الشمال في وضعه الطبيعي بالنسبة لرسم المسقط .. اي عندما تنظر الي اللوحة المرسومة يكون اتجاه الشمال امامك ومبتعدا عنك ..
بالنسبة لملعب الاسكواش سقفه هو سقف البدروم ..وارضيته الثالية المغطاه .. ومدخله من الصالة .. ارجو ان اكون قد افدتك


----------



## ARCHIMEN (11 مايو 2010)

هل ممكن شرح للبلانات انا اللي حملتهم ناقصين معلومات


----------



## bilelos (11 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك أخي 
حصلت الأفادة


----------



## خالد صلاح (12 مايو 2010)

الزميل archimen .. انت اول من يشتكي من نقص المعلومات علي المساقط .. عموما هناك شرح تفصيلي للموضوع في المشاركة الاصلية للاخ جمال اللافي في صدر الموضوع ..


----------



## جعفر صابر (13 مايو 2010)

التحية لكل المهندسين في الوطن العربي سأل الله عز وجل ان ينير طريقهم بالمعرفةو العلم
 وشكراً


----------



## الدلجموني (13 مايو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## الدلجموني (13 مايو 2010)

اشكر كل من يساهم في الموقع


----------



## iaia2100 (14 مايو 2010)

*الله يبارك فيكم يا المهندسين*​


----------



## مهندسة ليزر (14 مايو 2010)

بارك الله في جهود الجميع


----------



## سامي العبسي (14 مايو 2010)

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله للجميع 
واكون معكم بالمسابقة قريباً


----------



## ابوتمام كنعان (14 مايو 2010)

<center><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><a href="http://www.animeseuespaco.com/imagens/53" target="_blank"><img src="http://imgs.animeseuespaco.com/images/flores/variadas/126.gif" border="0"><br /><br /><font color="#333333" size="2"><b>Clique Aqui p/ Imagens e Mensagens de [red]Flores[/red]</b></font></a></center><br /><br /><br /><a href="http://www.animeseuespaco.com/musica" target="_blank"><b>~> [red]Novidade[/red] <~ Clique Aqui p/ Adicionar [red]Músicas[/red] ao Orkut</b></a>


----------



## كويمشه (15 مايو 2010)

شكرا للاخوه المهندسين علي مجهودهم الطيب ونامل المشاركه الفعالة من كل من يعنيهم الامر


----------



## عمرمحمود (15 مايو 2010)

*التحية لكل المهندسين في الوطن العربي نسأل الله عز وجل ان ينير طريقهم بالمعرفة و العلم و بالتوفيق للجميع*
*وشكراًجزيلا للاداره و المشرفين*​


----------



## hhfifa (16 مايو 2010)

انا لست من المعماريون ولكن اتمنى للجميع التوفيق 
لا أله ألا الله محمد رسول الله 
دائما ضعها فى قلبك
:20::20::20::20::20::20::20::20:​


----------



## ENGMENG (16 مايو 2010)

الله يوفقكم كلكم


----------



## الخرنفش (16 مايو 2010)

اللله اكبر


----------



## waerk (17 مايو 2010)

مع الشكر


----------



## أبوعبدالله الطيبي (18 مايو 2010)

أرجو لكم التوفيق والسداد


----------



## osamaj (18 مايو 2010)

الله يوفقكم ويقدركم على العمل الصالح


----------



## eng.khaledraslan (18 مايو 2010)

شكرا للمهندس جمال ، والمهندس خالد صلاح،


----------



## بن بحة (19 مايو 2010)

*بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## sky bird (19 مايو 2010)

شكرا للموضوع


----------



## hajla (19 مايو 2010)

*الزميل logic اود التعليق علي جملة وردت في مشاركتك 
""" (خاصة انه لا يصلح إعطاء أي شهادة تقدير أو جائزة تشجيعي للمتسابقين حيث انه مكتب هندسي خاص وليس مؤسسة حكومية يتم الإعتراف بها في اي مكان علي وجه الأرض!!! )"""""

اوضح لكم ان هناك العديد من المؤسسات الحكومية غير معترف بها في كل مكان علي وجه الارض كما ذكرتم .. وهناك جامعات عربية غير معترف بها علي وجه الارض .. وشهادة تقدير من هذا المكتب قد تكون في بعض الدول اهم بكثير من هذه المؤسسات ..
عموما كما ذكرنا ..المسابقة مسابقة الملتقي وليس اي جهة اخري .*​


----------



## روعة الفاضل (19 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير
واكثر من امثالك


----------



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (20 مايو 2010)

اخي والله اني مهندس مساحة ومالي اي دخل بالتصاميم اسف


----------



## ماس و لولي (20 مايو 2010)

تحياتي


----------



## نادر8000 (20 مايو 2010)

حجر رمي في بحيرة فحرك ماءٌ راكداٌ


----------



## nada_21 (21 مايو 2010)

بالتوفيق للجميع 
بس انا تخصص كهرباء


----------



## لؤلؤة السماء (21 مايو 2010)

كم اود المشاركه في هذه السابقه ولكن ليس لدي تلك الخبره التي تساعدني لذا اتمني لو ان تسعدوني على ذلك 
وشكرا


----------



## ناظم توبة (21 مايو 2010)

بالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## خالد صلاح (21 مايو 2010)

الاخت لؤلؤة السماء .... بالعكس .. المسابقة لك ولمن هم مثلك خصيصا ... ارجوكي احزمي شجاعتك وامسكي قلمك وضعي حتي فكرة لا يهم اي شيء لخر ..ان لم تتمكني اكتبي افكارك وارسليها .. دعينا نستعرض افكارك ونتناقش فيها .. بذلك تكتسبي الخبرة التي تبحثي عنها ... نحن في انتظار مشاركتك .. لا تترددي


----------



## elreedy50 (22 مايو 2010)

انا طالب بكلية الهندسة ... قسم الهندسة المعمارية
اتمنى لجميع المشاركين النجاح والتوفيق


----------



## مها85 (22 مايو 2010)

نرجو التوفيق للاكثر ابداعا


----------



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (23 مايو 2010)

حياكم الله جميعاً ،،،

الوقت المتبقي لإستقبال مشاركاتكم قد قرب ،، نأمل من جميع المشاركين الإستعداد لإرسال مشاركاتهم على البريد الالكتروني التالي:

[email protected]

تمنياتنا بالتوفيق للجميع.


----------



## مجنون شهد (23 مايو 2010)

الله معكم فى عمل الخير


----------



## Eng.hh (23 مايو 2010)

بالتوفيق للجميع 
تحياتي.


----------



## haiderhassan (23 مايو 2010)

الشكر لكم جميعا


----------



## dreams1804 (23 مايو 2010)

*بالتوفيق للجميع*


----------



## IBRAHIM FAWZY (24 مايو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرااا


----------



## ميار سالم (24 مايو 2010)

الســــــلام عليــكم....
قرئت ماكتبه الأعضا المحترمين في هذا المنتدى المحترم والذي يجع الناس على خير انشاء الله

وأقول لنفــسي والجميع أن يكرمنا الله على أن نعمل مايرضيه وأن نسمع وصايا رسوله الكريم صلوات الله عليه

فالنوايا الطيبة والصدق والاحترام هم سر النجاح للنفس الانسانيية في الدين والدنيا ولا اطيل مع تمنياتي للجميع

وانامعكم على السير في تطبيق كلام الله ورسوله في جميع الأعمال والتجارات والله ولي التوفيق.

(مع الشـكر كل الشكر للمنتدى الذي أتاح هذه الفرصة للمشاركة)

مـيــار....


----------



## مستر المطيري (24 مايو 2010)

شكراً لك المهندسين والله يوفق الجميع


----------



## Laeirj (25 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيكم يا جمال و خالد


----------



## عبدالله _E (25 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## aboaia (25 مايو 2010)

اتمنى من جميع الاخوه المهندسين افادتى لاننى ان شاء الله مسافر قطر بمهنه مشرف صرف صحى وكما اود ارشادى عن المعومات المهمه التى تلزمنى متنمنيا لكم ولى دوام التفوق والنجاح وان نكون فعلا مثل االطوب المرصوص يشد بعضه بعضا 
اخيكم/ ابو ايه /محمد على منصور الشرقيه ابو كببر المشاعله


----------



## خالد صلاح (25 مايو 2010)

البنيان المرصوص وليس الطوب المرصوص ..


----------



## عاوز اسجل (25 مايو 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## م عادل حامد (26 مايو 2010)

*فكرة رائعة تبادل خبرات المهندسين*

اعتقد ان فكرة اقامة المسابقات الهندسية كمسابقتكم الكريمة تستحق الشكر والتقدير​ 
وانني انتهز هذه الفرصة رغم انني عضو جديد علي ملتقاكم
لاشيد بجهود المهندسين في صناعة الحضارة
والازدهار 
والتقدم 
والنهضة
في كل زمان ومكان​ 
فلو تميز المهندس بحق
فلن تجد امتنا في ذيل الامم​ 
ولرجعنا الي العصور الزاهرة 
لامتنا العربية​ 
انني اشد علي اياديكم 
وادعوكم الي مواصلة الجهد ودعم مسيرة التنمية
والازدهار في امتنا​ 
وللعلم فان جمعية المهندسين المصريين بالرياض 
قد قدمت نموذجا يحتذي به في العمل الهندسي المحترف ​ 
ودعم البحث العملي والمهني المتخصص ​ 
باقامة مؤتمرين بحثيين علميين عالميين 
حضرة جمهور كبير من اساتذة الجامعات حول العالم ​ 
والمهندسيين المصريين التطبقيين​ 
ولفيف من الشركات الراعية ​ 

شكرا لمن يقدم خدماته لدعم النهضة والتطور
شكرا لم يزيد الخير في امتنا​ 
شكرا لصانعي الحضارة والرقي والنهضة​ 
المهندس المحترف​ 
شكرا لكم​


----------



## خالد صلاح (27 مايو 2010)

الاخوة الزملاء . اذكركم جميعا بان المسابقة يحين الموهد النهائي لها نهاية الشهر .. ويجب ان تصل مشاركاتكم فيها قبل هذا التاريخ .. رجاء الاهتمام


----------



## يامن إدلبي (27 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أرجو من الاخوة المشرفين اعلامنا بأن التصاميم الخاصة بنا قد وصلت ... ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## mood-f (27 مايو 2010)

بالتوفيق للجميع
وشكرا


----------



## خالد صلاح (27 مايو 2010)

م محمد جبر تو محمد جابر كما رأيت من المشاركين في الموضوع رأيك مخالف لما نعتقده جميعا شكرا للمشاركة البناءة


----------



## mohammadjaber (27 مايو 2010)

*السلام عليكم*

بارك الله فيك يا اخي صلاح لاحترامك وجهة نظري


----------



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (28 مايو 2010)

الأخ يامن ،، مشاركتك وصلت ،، شكراً جزيلاً لك.

أنتهز هذه الفرصة لأشكر المشاركين اللذين ارسلوا بمشاركاتهم ،، وأُهيب بباقي المشاركين ان يستعجلوا إرسال مشاركاتهم على البريد الالكتروني [email protected]

مع تحياتي وتقديري للجميع.


----------



## خالد صلاح (29 مايو 2010)

الزملاء والاخوة الاعزاء ... يقوم د. فيصل مشكورا بالرد برسالة خاصة علي المشاركين الذين وصلت مشاركاتهم .. لذلك نرجو من الخوة الاعزاء الذين ارسلوا مشاركات ولم تصلهم رسالة بوصولها اعادة الارسال مرة اخري .. وشكرا جزيلا لكل من ساهم وشارك في هذا الموضوع ..


----------



## مرسى الاسكندرانى (29 مايو 2010)

الاخوة اعضاء ملتقى المهندسين العرب السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ويؤسفنى اننى عرفت المسابقة بعد الوقت المناسب للاشتراك فيها ويؤسفنى ايضا ماقراته من العضو الذى يقلل من حافز هذه المسابقة وهذا ليس غريب فى زمنناهذا فكل شئ لابد ان يكون له مقابل


----------



## شيك أرك (30 مايو 2010)

*هل وصلت مشاركتي*

مرحبا أنا المهندس مهند ...
لقد قمت بارسال مشاركتي أكثر من ثلاث مرات ولا أدري هل وصلت أم لا ... حيث أنه لم يبلغني أحد بأنه قد تم الاستلام
وشكرًا لجهودكم


----------



## شيك أرك (30 مايو 2010)

*هل وصلت مشاركتي*

مرحبا أنا المهندس محمد مهند طليمات ...
اعتذر عن التكرار ولكن ليطمئن قلبي ولأتأكد من وصول مشاركتي فقد قمت بارسال مشاركتي أكثر من ثلاث مرات عن طريق عنوانين بريد ( هوتميل و ياهو ) ولا أدري هل وصلت أم لا ... حيث أنه لم يبلغني أحد بأنه قد تم الاستلام
وشكرًا لجهودكم


----------



## خالد صلاح (30 مايو 2010)

رجاء معاودة المحاولة مرة اخري
سيبلغك د فيصل عند وصول مشاركتك
[email protected]


----------



## الفصول الاربعة (30 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
يا جماعة ع اساس التسليم اخر الشهر
وانا كنت حاسب حسابي هالشهر 31 يوم
يعني ما يمشي الحال لبكرا
وع كل الاحوال احاول الحق الشغل اليوم ولو متاخر


----------



## خالد صلاح (30 مايو 2010)

التسليم مستمر حتي نهاية الشهر ... نحن فقط نستعجل الذين انتهوا من اعداد المستندات لضمان وصولها ولاتاحة هامش من الوقت لاعادة الارسال


----------



## الفصول الاربعة (31 مايو 2010)

yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeees

شكرا لكم


----------



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (31 مايو 2010)

آمل من جميع المشاركين ارسال مشاركاتهم الى بريد المسابقة وهو [email protected] ،، كما يسرنا الإعلان عن مسابقة جديدة لأفكار معمارية خاصة بالواجهات أيضا ،، المسابقة موجودة على الرابط التالي:

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t201880.html

مع التحية والتقدير


----------



## احمد سامي السراي (31 مايو 2010)

في تصوري ان مشاركة زملائي المهندسين في هذا الموضوع هو للفائدة العلمية ولزيادة الخبرات بالدرجة الاساس اما بالنسبة للمكتب الاستشاري فهو للحصول على اكبر عدد من العروض المطروحة وبالتالي الحصول على افضل النتائج مع تمنياتي للجميع بالموفقية


----------



## $الامير المصرى$ (1 يونيو 2010)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hassan4you (1 يونيو 2010)

thanksssss


----------



## م جمال رجب (1 يونيو 2010)

شكرا علي التوضيح


----------



## الفصول الاربعة (1 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم
لكن لم يتم تاكيد وصول مشاركتي


----------



## منصور اليامى (2 يونيو 2010)

ليس لى خبره


----------



## يامن إدلبي (2 يونيو 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

أولا أود شكر ادارة الملتقى على نشاطها الدائم وأرجو ذكر أسماء المهندسين المشاركين 
ثانيا أرجو تفادي ما حصل في المسابقة الماضية من انقطاع في الاخبار وتأخير في النتائج وعدم عرض المشاريع
طبعا من غيرتي على هذا الملتقى الراقي أقدم طلباتي وألح عليها
المهندس يامن إدلبي


----------



## LOGIC (4 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله 
المهندس يامن إدلبي
انا كنت واحد من أحد المتنافسين في المسابقة المعمارية لإعادة تصميم معهد العمارة و التشييد بالرياض
وبالفعل و بعد اتصالات ومطاردات للأستاذ حسن الكنعاني رد بأنه تم التحكيم أخيرا في المسابقة و حين سألأته عن أسماء الفائزين و الإعلان عنهم رفض بل و الأدهي انه حين علم بإسمي ورقم اشتراكي في المسابقة قال اني سوف احصل علي جائزة مالية ولكن لا يعرف قيمتها ولا حتي يعرف ترتيب مركزي
وطلب مني عنواني وحسابي البنكي كي يرسل الي شهادة تقدير
وفعلا شهادة التقدير وصلت بعد مرور شهر من تلك المكالمة واقسم بالله العظيم انه لم يتم حتي الأن اضافة اي ريال لحسابي البنكي
حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل علي تعب الأيام والليالي والنتيجة معاملة مبهمة ونتائج مبهمة 
وجوائز غير موجودة 
حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل
عرفت لماذا يا اخ خالد صلاح و الاخوة المشرفين علي القسم كنت اهاجم في البداية مسابقة تصميم واجهة لمبني نادي اجتماعي ؟؟؟؟


----------



## خالد صلاح (4 يونيو 2010)

الزميل لوجك logic 
اذا انت كنت تهاجم المسابقة لغرض شخصي .. وليس لمصلحة الاعضاء .. وتحاول معاقبتنا علي خطأ ارتكبه غيرنا .. وفي حقك كشخص .. وان كنت مصيبا المسابقة التي اشتركت فيها ليست تابعه حتي للملتقي .. حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل


----------



## خالد صلاح (4 يونيو 2010)

الاخ يامن ادلبي .. ادارة الملتقي تبذل الجهد الممكن والمتاح .. وكل منا له مشاغله الخاصة ..وهم يحاولون هنا اعطائنا من وقت راحتهم وفسحتهم الخاصة .. لذلك دعنا نلتمس لهم العذر .. 

انا اعود واكرر ان الغرض من هذه المسابقة سيبدأ باذن الله بعد انتهائها .. واتمني منكم جميعا دعمي في ذلك ..دعونا نلتقي جميعا .... المتفقون والمختلفون ..الموافقون و المعارضون .. ونناقش تفصيلا كل مشاركة ونحلل ونعرض ونهاجم وندافع ..علنا في النهاية نصل الي ملامح ودلائل وخطوط عريضة ثابتة لكيفية التعاطي مع التصميم ..وتحليل مفرداته ومعطياته ومخرجاته .. علنا في النهاية نرقي بالعمارة من حفرة الموهبة والالهام الي ارض العلم الثابته الواضحة والمنبسطة .. ونخرج بها كمهنة من سجن الهواية والخبرة الي الفضاء الواسع للابداع والابتكار القائم علي علوم اليوم والغد .. مرة اخري اشكركم جميعا واولكم الاخ logic وجميع المعارضين وتاليا لهم من لازال لديهم الامل والحافز والرغبة لاخذ خطوة ولو بسيطة جدا للامام ..


----------



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (4 يونيو 2010)

أشكرك يا أخي خالد ،، أنت تعرف الظروف ،، الجميع يعمل في هدا الملتقى بشكل تطوعي ، وعلى حساب أوقاتهم ومشاغلهم ،، 
الاخ مجيك يتحدث عن موضوع مختلف ويعاتبنا عليه ،، بالنسبة للجوائز التي يُعلن عنها ملتقى المهندسين العرب ،، فإنها صحيحة ونحرص على إيصالها الى الفائزين بها بشكل دقيق ، مع ان في دلك كلفة وجهد ،، بالامس القريب بعثنا الكمبيوتر الشخصي واجهزة الهاتف النقاله الى أماكن متعددة من العالم العربي وتأكدنا من وصولها لأصحابها ، وكدلك البطاقات وفي المسابقات السابقة نحرص على ان تصل الجوائز للفائزين بها بشكل دقيق ،، والى من فاز ولم تصله جائزته ان يكتب هنا ليُطلع الجميع على دلك ، في المقابل نأمل من الاخوة اللدين استلموا جوائزهم كما وعودا بها ان يكتبوا ليطمئن المشككين ويتوقفوا عن الهجوم مع عدم تجربتهم.
للجميع التحية والتقدير.


----------



## محمد عبدالله فرج (4 يونيو 2010)

مع خالص تمنياتى لكم بالتوفيق والأستفادة من مثل هذه المسابقة


----------



## يامن إدلبي (5 يونيو 2010)

*شكرا للحرص والمتابعة*

اخواني المشرفين ... 
ان لم يكن هناك مصداقية في التعامل بالاضافة للنية الصافية لما اشتركت معكم في المسابقات الثلاثة أو الأربعة وجهدكم مشكووووووور ( التمس لأخيك الف عذر ) وان شاء الله لكم حسنات ماتفعلون


----------



## اسامه13 (5 يونيو 2010)

يارب بالتوفيق


----------



## منيانة محمد (5 يونيو 2010)

اعلم ان بعضا منا لا يحفزه للعمل الا في وجود مقابل ...لكن ....هل تدري ان المقابل في اي عمل تعمله لن يضيع ؟؟؟؟
...الم تسمع قول الله تعالي ...
وقل اعملوا ....فسيري الله عملكم ورسوله والمؤمنون ...


----------



## منيانة محمد (5 يونيو 2010)

اضاء الله صحائف يومكم بالايمان وحفكم بعين لاتنام وانعم عليكم بمرافقة خير الانام وجعل السعد في قلوبكم ودروبكم على الدوام


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (6 يونيو 2010)

... هى النتيجة امتى؟


----------



## الربان المحسي (6 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم أخي عاشق حب رسول الله ، قال رسولنا صلى الله عليه وسلم ( الدين النصيحة .... ) و أرجو أن تقبل كلامي بصدر رحب ، و الكلام يا أعزني الله و إياك بخصوص اللقب " عاشق " ، فإن العشق درجة من درجات الحب كما تعلم ، و مثله التتيم و الخلة ، و رسولنا الكريم هو خليل الله " و الخلة هي أعلى درجات المحبة ، و تحصل عندما يصبح المحبوب متخللا للمحب " حيث قال صلى الله عليه و سلم ( إن الله اتخذني خليلا كما اتخذ إبراهيم خليلا ....) ، أما العشق يا وفقك الله فإنه لا يكون إلى بين الرجل و المرأة و في علاقة غير شرعية ، فلو قيل لك : رأينا فلانا مع عشيقته ، أكيد لن يأتي في بالك أنها زوجته و لا ابنته و أمه ، بل الذي سيتبادر إلى ذهنك أنها علاقة غير سوية ، ابحث عن معاني كلمة العشق لتعرف أكثر ، أسأل الله أن يرينا الحق حقا و أن يرزقنا اتباعه ، و أن يرينا الباطل باطلا و أن يرزقنا اجتنابه .


----------



## نوفلكو (6 يونيو 2010)




----------



## يامن إدلبي (7 يونيو 2010)

*لو سمحتم*

ان كان بالامكان ذكر أسماء المتسابقين وعرض مشاريعهم كي نقوم بمناقشتها فيما بيننا وباشرافكم
مع جزيل الشكر وخالص المحبة


----------



## خالد صلاح (8 يونيو 2010)

الاخ يامن ادلبي .. بالتأكيد سيتم ذلك باذن الله تعالي .. فقط بعض الوقت للجنة التحكيم للنظر في المشروعات الواردة .. وبعدها سيتم عرضها باذن الله


----------



## LOGIC (12 يونيو 2010)

خالد صلاح قال:


> الزميل لوجك logic
> اذا انت كنت تهاجم المسابقة لغرض شخصي .. وليس لمصلحة الاعضاء .. وتحاول معاقبتنا علي خطأ ارتكبه غيرنا .. وفي حقك كشخص .. وان كنت مصيبا المسابقة التي اشتركت فيها ليست تابعه حتي للملتقي .. حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل



نعم. ليست تابعة حتي للملتقي ؟؟؟؟...... انا لا اريد التعليق مرة أخري حتي لا يقول البعض اني احبط من روح الاستمرار في هذه المسابقات و مشكور انت و زملائك المشرفين علي هذا القسم علي المجهود في تنظيم تلك المسابقات و الرد علي الأسئلة ولكن يا اخ خالد رجاء رجاء رجاء التأكد من الكلام قبل الكتابة لان مسابقة معهد العمارة و التشييد بالرياض كانت ضمن مسابقات المنتدي .. الموضوع ليس مسألة مهاجمه مجهود او عمل و التحفيز هذا كله مجهود مشكور علي دعمكم له ولكن الموضوع هو حفظ حقوق وليس كما ذكرت تصفيه حسابات شخصية ؟؟؟ هل انا أعرفك ؟؟؟ هل أنا امتلك موقع أو منتدي للعمارة علي أخر الشارع و انت بتقطع عليا ؟؟؟ رجاء التدقيق وادارك ما هي مصالحي الشخصية قبل الكتابة 
ولكن في الأخير اود ان اشكرك واشكر المشرفين علي القسم ليس علي هذه المسابقة ....و لكن علي الإستمرارية في عرض المسابقات لأن هذا مجهود فعلا يستحق التقدير لكم


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (12 يونيو 2010)

الأخ/ logic

شر البلية ما يدعو للإستغراب... فأنت حسب معرّفك عضو جديد، لم يسبق لك المشاركة في ملتقى المهندسين العرب، وهو أحد أمرين:
*· **إما أنك عضو جديد تريد استفتاح مشاركاتك بهذا النوع من المشاركات الهزلية.*
*· *أو أنك عضو قديم يتخفى خلف معرّف جديد ليعبر عن نفسية لا يريدها أن تنكشف من خلال معرفه القديم. ولأسباب شخصية تتعلق بعلاقتك مع الأخ العزيز خالد صلاح، خارج دائرة ملتقى المهندسين العرب. وبالمعنى الواضح والصريح" تصفية حسابات".

على كل حال، لن أقوم بحذف هذه المشاركة، لسبب واحد فقط، وهو إشارتك إلى أنه كانت لك مشاركة في مسابقة تم تنظيمها من قبل الملتقى وهي" المسابقة المعمارية لإعادة تصميم معهد العمارة و التشييد بالرياض". وفيها هضم حقك من قبل الجهة المسؤولة عن هذه المسابقة. الأمر الذي يستدعي التحقق من مصداقية ما تدعيه.

أترك هذا الأمر لإدارة الملتقى، فهذا من اختصاصها.


----------



## خالد صلاح (12 يونيو 2010)

الزميل لوجك .. لا اعرف كيف ارد عليك هذه المرة 
عادة تستفزني مثل هذه الردود ..ولكن في حالتنا هذه لا اجدني مستفزا بل علي العكس متعاطف جدا معك ..
لكن بداية ارفع اللوم عن نفسي .. فانا عندما قلت ان المسابقة لا تتبع الملتقي ..فذلك لاني لم اجدها مدرجة في المثبتات ..ولاني رأيت انك عضو جديد فاستبعدت تماما ان يكون امرا قديما .. واستدركت ايضا بعبارة "" ام كنت مصيبا "" والاستدراك في اللغة العربية يوضح ان علي المتلقي التأكد لان ما يسبقه هو رؤية صاحبه ..
عموما .. هل لان تقصيرا حدث معك - شخصيا .نلغي مبدأ المسابقات .. نمنعك ونمنع غيرك من المشاركة في فعالية قد ترقي بالملتقي وتفيد ولو مهندس واحد مشارك فيها ؟؟ هذه انانية مفرطة .. خاصة ان روايتك من جهة واحدة ..وادارة النلتقي ممثلة في الدكتور فيصل يجب ان ترد لتكون الرواية من الجهة الاخري ..
لكن حتي لو كان هناك تقصير .. هم ليسوا ملائكة ولا منزلين ولا منزهين .. وقد تابعنا مسابقة المستشفي ..وان كانت روايتك صحيحة .. فادارة المسابقة كانت افضل كثيرا .. وبالتالي هناك تقدم في كل مرة ..فيكون الحل المزيد من هذه الفعاليات والمزيد من التقدم وليس العكس .. اوليس كذلك تعلمت العمارة ام انك من الذين ولدوا بالموهبة جاهزة لديهم .. كل شيء يأتي علي مراحل وخطوة بخطوة .. نعيب علي من يفقد الامل ومن يتراجع ..اما من كانت خطوته للامام وفي الاتجاه الصحيح فمرحي له ..
ان ادعوك ان تنسي الماضي واية اسباب شخصية بيني وبينك ..فانا عضو في الملتقي ليس الا ..لا انا من اصحابه ولا انا من المشرفين .. انا مجرد عضو ..لا داعي ان تعادي الكل لمجرد حسابات شخصية اي كانت ..
وليكن لك دور في دعم الملتقي وتحسينه وتفعيله ..لما تراه انت احسن حتي ولو كان عكس ما نراه ..لكن بأن تأخذ بالجميع خطوة للامام وليس بان تحبطهم وتكسر مجاديفهم وتمزق اشرعتهم ..
وشكرا لك وارجو الا يكون في كلامي ما اساء اليك


----------



## خالد صلاح (12 يونيو 2010)

الزميل لوجك ..
اذكرك ان مشاركاتك في هذا الموضوع تسببت في رفض المكتب لنتائج المسابقة واعتمد احد المشروعات التي فازت في المسابقة التي اجراءها بمعرفته .. وقرر عدم تقديم حتي شهادات للمشاركين وتعهد بعدم استخدام اي من الاعمال التي تنتج عنها .. لذلك تكون قد حرمت واحد من زملائك من فرصة ان ينفذ له عمل اكبر من فيلا سكنية ومشروع كان يمكن ان يفتح له بابا للمستقبل .. ارجو ان تكون راضيا عن ذلك


----------



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (13 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم
بالنسبة لمسابقة معهد التشييد التي ذكرها الاخ لوجيك فإنه (حسب علمي) لم يتم تنظيمها عن طريق ملتقى المهندسين العرب.


----------



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (13 يونيو 2010)

بلغ عدد المشاركات خمس مشاركات للأعضاء التالية اسمائهم :

- يامن أدلبي
- غفران المصري
- محمد طليمات
- محمد كوشت
- عمر مشوح

أشكرهم جزيل الشكر ، وابلغهم ان مشاركاتهم في طور التقييم ، علما ان مشاركة الاخ عمر لم استطع فتحها ، ومع ذلك سأقوم بتحويلها الى لجنة التحكيم فلربما يستطيعون فتحها.

إذا كان الاخ عمر يستطيع ارسالها بصيغه معروفه ، فهو الافضل ،، مع تحياتي للجميع.


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (13 يونيو 2010)

خمس مشاركات وصلت رغم كل هذا اللغط والتشكيك، وتحبيط الهمم والعزائم.... خمس مشاركات تعني إنتصار الإرادة على الوهن... خمس مشاركات تعني انتصار الإقبال على التردد. 

وتكفينا هذه الخمس مشاركات في هذه المسابقة لأنها تعني اننا سنحضى بمشاركات أكثر في المسابقات القادمة.​


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (16 يونيو 2010)

> إذا كان الاخ عمر يستطيع ارسالها بصيغه معروفه ، *فهو الافضل *،، مع تحياتي للجميع.



هل هذا يعني أنه مرشح للفوز بالجائزة الأولى؟


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (16 يونيو 2010)

المقصود بكلمة " الأفضل" يعني يستحسن أن يعيد إرسال المشاركة بصيغة أفضل.


----------



## الفصول الاربعة (19 يونيو 2010)

اخي جمال :
السلام عليكم
ان الملف هو بصيغة ماكس 2010
ولا املك غير صيغة له
اشكرك واعتذر عن التاخير بالرد


----------



## خالد صلاح (19 يونيو 2010)

الفصول الاربعه ..مرحبا بك .. لا مشكلة في الملف ..قمت بفتحة علي الماكس وسأرسله للجنة التحكيم بصيغة مناسبة اذا وافقت علي ذلك .


----------



## الفصول الاربعة (19 يونيو 2010)

الاخ خالد : السلام عليكم
شكرا لك ولا مانع لدي
رغم تواضع مشاركتي فهو اقل ما يكون للتعبير عن امتناني لجهودكم لتطوير المنتدى


----------



## شيك أرك (20 يونيو 2010)

*متى النتائج*

هل أستطيع أن أسأل متى نتائج المسابقة 
وشكراً


----------



## خالد صلاح (22 يونيو 2010)

الزملاء الافاضل .. وصلت المشاركات الي لجنة التحكيم هذا الاسبوع وجاري دراستها ..قريبا بأذن الله تعلن النتيجة


----------



## archjamal (30 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

مسابقة تحمل حيزا كبيرا أوجدتموه لخيال المصمم يرسم ويبدع حيث يشاء . . . . . . . .

حتى إذا انفرجت الأسارير وابتهجت يصيبها الوجوم فجأة ما أن يرى ملف المشروع وبدون مقدمات تضيق الحلقات ، كيف ؟

إليكم السبب الغير بذي بال !! لأن أغلبنا يقول: خذ و لا تسل و عد وأطنب ؟؟؟!!!
فنحن نحب الكلام أكثر من حبنا إحكام العقل والذوق في إتساق وتناسق الأعمال المطلوبة أو المعروضة
(شئت أم أبيت)

السبب أطال الله عمرك في بركة وسعة:

@ الخريطة مرسومة مصممة وجاهزة ، وهذا في سلك المهندسين لا ينفع معه تصميم ، أعذروني

@ لا موقع عام ،لا تحديد لشمال أو مكان ، وهذا في ظني غير مجدي

شكرا


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (30 يونيو 2010)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

لا بأس أخي الكريم archjamal فهذه المسابقة قد اكتملت فصولها وفي انتظار النتائج، ولكننا سنحرص مستقبلا على تلافي جميع الأخطاء وتغطية أوجه القصور في المسابقات القادمة إن شاء الله.


----------



## archjamal (1 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا أستاذ جمال وما دفعني إلا حرصي على طرح المسابقات المفيدة التي تعلم وتتعلم منها.
في عون الله دائما
وشكرا لك


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (1 يوليو 2010)

وفيك بارك الله أخي الكريم archjamal


----------



## يامن إدلبي (7 يوليو 2010)

*السلام عليم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

ارجو اعلامنا عن موعد صدور النتائج ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (8 يوليو 2010)

المسابقة سلّمت للجنة التحكيم منذ فترة، وهناك من قام بإنجاز مهمته، وفي انتظار الإعلان عن النتائج في أقرب فرصة بإذن الله تعالى... نأمل منكم مراعاة ظروف الإدارة وانشغالات الأعضاء والصبر عليها.


----------



## يامن إدلبي (19 يوليو 2010)

*السلام عليكم*

أرجو من سعادتكم عرض المشاريع المشاركة
ريثما يتم عرض النتائج
ونحن سنقوم بدورنا بالمناقشة​


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (19 يوليو 2010)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته، أخي يامن

أشاركك القلق والرغبة في الإسراع بعرض نتائج لجنة التحكيم، وخصوصا أن مرحلة العرض على هذه اللجنة قد مضى عليه فترة لا بأس بها.

أما بالنسبة لفكرة عرض المشاركات على الأعضاء لمناقشتها قبل إعلان النتائج، فأنا لم استطع أن أكوّن رأي حولها، بمعنى أنني متردد في قبولها أو الاعتراض عليها، فهي مخالفة لما جرت عليه الأعراف في المسابقات المعمارية، وفي الوقت نفسه فرصة لتكوين تقييم آخر يضاف إلى تقييم لجنة التحكيم، وهذا يتطلب من الأعضاء الكثير من الموضوعية والنزاهة في التقييم، ويتطلب من صاحب المشروع الكثير من رحابة الصدر لقبول رأي الآخرين ونقدهم لمشروعه، واعتبار كل الآراء النقدية إثراء لتجربته، وليس تسفيها لها. 

لهذا أطلب رأي الأخوين العزيزين صاحب المشروع م. خالد صلاح والمشرف العام 
د. فيصل الشريف في هذا المقترح.​


----------



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (19 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم
تم إرسال التصاميم التي وردت للملتقى الى لجنة التحكيم المحددة ، وصل منها مجموعة ومجموعة لم تصل ، ومع ان المجموعة التي وصلت تكفي لتكوين رأي تحكيمي ، الا ان ظروف سفري اخرت ترتيب الموضوع ،، لذلك اذا كان هناك عتاب فهو علي ، واذا كان ثمة مسئولية فهي مسئوليتي ،، ولكني اعدكم ان افرغ نفسي ولو في سفري والاعلان عن نتائجه وعرضه قريبا ان شاء الله.
مع تحياتي وتقديري لكم جميعا.


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (19 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيكم أخي الكريم دكتور فيصل على هذا الرد الجميل، ونسأل الله لكم التوفيق والبركة في سفركم هذا، وإن شاء الله بسلامة العودة.


----------



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (19 يوليو 2010)

*النتائج*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،
إعتمادا على رأي خمسة معماريين متمرسين في العمل المعماري والنقد والتحكيم ، هم:

المعماري / إبراهيم فلقي
المعمارية / نجلاء محمود
المعماري/ خالد صلاح
الدكتور / وليد السيد
المعماري / جمال اللافي

تم تعيين معدل الدرجات الممنوحة لكل متسابق واصبح الترتيب النهائي هو:

الاول / محمد طليمات
الثاني / غفران المصري
الثالث / يامن ادلبي
الرابع / محمد كوشت

سوف افتح موضوعاً منفصلاً نرفع فيه الاعمال وكذلك نضع الآراء التي تفضل بها لجنة التحكيم ونفتح الموضوع لمناقشة الافكار الواردة ،، مع إعتذاراتي وتحياتي وتقديري للجميع.


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (19 يوليو 2010)

نبارك للفائزين ونتمنى للجميع التوفيق في المسابقات الأخرى... ونشكر الدكتور فيصل على جهوده في التنسيق والتنظيم والمتابعة.


كما نشكر للمهندس خالد صلاح ومكتب بلال الاستشاري إتاحته هذه الفرصة لأعضاء ملتقى المهندسين العرب لمشاركتهم في وضع مقترحات الواجهة المعمارية لمشروع مبني النادي الرياضي الصحي الاجتماعي بمشروع الحياة.



كما نعتذر لجميع الأعضاء عن أي تقصير أو تعليق لم يكن مقصودا أو موفقا.

والشكر موصول لإدارة ملتقى المهندسين العرب على تبنيها لهذه المسابقة ودعمها المادي والمعنوي.

وآخر دعوانا أن الحمد لله رب العالمين على توفيقه


----------



## خالد صلاح (21 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
اعتذر عن الغياب لظروف سفري .. واشكر للاخ الفاضل جمال اللافي والاخ العزيز د فيصل الاهتمام خلال هذه الفترة ..
نحمد الله علي النتيجة ونشكر جميع المشتركين الذين ارسلوا مشاركاتهم ولي عتب كبير علي باقي الزملاء الذين لم يشاركوا ..وكنا نتمني ان نسعد بمزيد من المشاركات .. عموما اعتقد ان المسابقة كانت تحديا كبيرا وخالفت المسابقات المعتادة هذه الايام بوضع الكثير من المحددات والقيود والاهداف والمتطلبات .. وهذا كان احد اهم التقاط المستهدفه لكي يخرج المعماريون من عالم الاسكتشات الخرافية والالوان المهرجانية والتصميمات التي لا تمت للواقع بصلة ..الي ملعب العمارة الحقيقي ..حيث هناك فريق وزملاء ومنافسون وحكام .. ومتفرجون ..الي عالم مليئ بالمحددات والمتعارضات والمتطلبات والثقافات المتباينة .. ويصبح المعماري الناجح ليس فقط من يسنطيع ان يرسم خطوطا مستقيمة ومنحنية بل القائد الذي يخرج بفريقه بافضل نتبجة وسط هذا البحر من المتشابهات والمتناقضات والمتطلبات ..

الفائز الاول يستحق التحية بكل تأكيد واعتقد انه كان يلزمه فقط مزيد من الوقت والتركيز ليخرج بعمل متكامل قابل للتنفيذ .. لكن الفكرة ممتازة .. وطريقة الوصول للحل او فلسفة التصميم كما يحلو للبعض تسميتها تستحق الاعجاب والتقدير ..وتقدم في رأيي اسلوبا علميا للحل Architectural approach بتفكير منظم ومدروس .. ايضا اسلوب التقديم وعرض الفكرة تدل علي تمكن وثقة عالية جدا بقدرات المتسابق .. اظن ان الجميع سيستفيد من دراسة المستندات المفدمة واسلوب الحل والتقديم .. يتبقي بعض الملاحظات التي كان يمكن ان تضيف الكثير للحل وايضا بعض المخالفات لكراسة الشروط ..الا انها لا تنتقص من قيمة العمل المقدم بكل تأكيد ..
اشكر مرة اخري المهندس محمد طليمات وجميع من شاركوا علي الوقت والجهد الذي بذلوه واتمني ان تكون هناك مسابقات اخري نتقابل فبها .. ويتبقي لنا عرض المشاريع والمناقشة لتعم الفائدة


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (21 يوليو 2010)

قدوم مبارك أخي خالد، والحمد لله على سلامة الرجوع لأرض الوطن.


----------



## يامن إدلبي (22 يوليو 2010)

*الف مبروك*

مبروك للمهندس محمد مهند طليمات كما ابارك للمهندسة غفران المصري .... والى مزيد من النجاح


----------



## new arch eng (22 يوليو 2010)

مبروك للفايزين

وفي انتظار عرض المشاريع


----------



## شيك أرك 2 (25 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أنا المهندس محمد مهند طليمات .... أشكر إدارة الملتقى على هذه المسابقة الجميلة وعلى جهودهم الطيبة وأشكر كل من ساهم في التحكيم . كما أتمنى لكل من شارك في المسابقة التوفيق والنجاح في المرات القادمة وفي حياتهم كلها إن شاء الله . كما أرجوا من إدارة المنتدى تزويدنا بمسابقات جديدة وعلى أمل أن تكون أكثر صعوبة حتى يكون التحدي أكبر . وشكرا لأكم مرة أخرى 
ولكن هناك طلب أرجو من إدارة المنتدى التحقق منه وهو أنكم كما لاحظتم أنني قد اشتركت في المنتد با سم آخر وهو ( شيك أرك2 ) بينما كان اسم المستخدم لدي هو ( شيك أرك ) حيث أنني عجزت وأنا أحاول الدخول ولكن لا فائدة فكلمة المرور غير صحيحة وأنني أدخلتها أكثر من 3 مرات بشكل خاطئ مع العلم أنني لم أحاول أبدا الدخول وتم رفض كلمة المرور . فمنذ صدور النتائج وأنا أحاول كل يوم ( وليس بعد 15 دقيقة ) أن أشكركم ولكن لم أتمكن من الدخول إلى أن قمت بالاشتراك من جديد . فأرجو من الإدارة الانتباه ربما هناك من يحاول الدخول باسمي . وأنا سوف لن أدخل من الحساب القديم وسوف يكون هذا حسابي الجديد.
وشكرا على جهودكم


----------



## g-f (25 يوليو 2010)

*شكرا*

اتقدم بخالص الشكر لادارة المنتدى 
وأود أن أسأل عن موعد تسليم الجوائز


----------



## مهند طليمات (26 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم
أريد أن أستفسر من إدارة المنتدى !!!! هل يوجد خطب ما في موقع المنتدى؟؟؟؟؟
لأن هذا ثالث إشتراك ( تسجيل لي ) حيث أنني كلما أشترك اشتراك جديد في نفس اللحظة أعمل تسجيل خروج ثم أدخل مرة أخرى فيرفض الدخول وتظهر رسالة أنني استنفذت فرص الدخول .
أرجو من إدارة المنتدى الاستفهام عن المشكلة ... مع العلم أنني متأكد مليون بالمئة من كلمة المرور واسم المستخدم حيث أنني كتبتهم على ورقة مباشرة عند التسجيل ( الفترة بين التسجيل وتتسجيل خروج ليس أكثر من 5 دقائق )
وشكرا لجهودكم


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (26 يوليو 2010)

أخي مهند طليمات ، بداية مبروك الفوز في هذه المسابقة... أما بالنسبة لمشكلتك التقنية فسأحيلها من خلال تقرير للإدارة للنظر فيها.


----------



## g-f (31 يوليو 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله*

الرجاء اخبارنا عن كيفية توصيل الجوائز وموعدها وشكرا:75:


----------



## g-f (31 يوليو 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

[الرجاء اخبارنا عن كيفية توصيل الجوائز وموعد تسليمها وشكرا:75:


----------



## الرقم واحد (1 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
اشكر مكتب المهندس بلال وملتقى المهندسين العرب ونحن 
باذن الله سنوافيكم بتصاميم رائعة باذن الله
دعواتكم لنا بالتوفيق


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (1 أغسطس 2010)

الأخوة الأفاضل، نحيطكم علما بأن المسابقة انتهى موعدها، وقد تم كذلك الإعلان عن الفائزين.


----------



## خالد صلاح (2 أغسطس 2010)

الاخوة الافاضل الزملاء .. اعتذر لكم جميعا عن تأخر وصول الجوائز .. وستم توصيلها قريبا بأذن الله .. وارجو ان تتقبلوا اعتذاري مرة اخري


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (2 أغسطس 2010)

اين الأعمال الفائزة؟


----------



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (6 أغسطس 2010)

مناقشة المشاريع المشاركة

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t213330.html


----------

